# SportDr's Journal



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi everyone, thanks for reading my journal :thumb: . I plan to keep it updated on a regular basis, so if I don't, feel free to nudge me. Havent got any pics yet but I promise to have some up as soon as I can get someone to take them for me!

*Background*

I have been training for years and years but only seriously since I tore my ACL in my right knee during a sparring competition in my Taekwon-do class. I used to train three times a week, run and cycle but had to stop all of that immediately afterwards and rather than go mad, I started lifting weights!

I loved weight lifting, a little too much and overtrained regularly. Fortunately I found UKM and learnt how to train properly, unfortunately I still didn't listen and once I had overtrained some more, I finally came around lol

Since then I grew very quickly did a couple of cycles but then, just when I was getting a good physique, I had to stop, due to training injuries and two motorcycle accidents which left me with torn cartilage in my knee and a calcified tendon in my left arm.

As such I had a year lay off and here I am!

*Goals*

I would like to be as heavy as Arnold was in his competing years, no reason but I just needed a goal. The Austrian Oak was 235lb lean. I am 233.5 lb but comfortably padded. I would like to drop my BF to 15%, as I feel I look healthy at that % and I don't plan to compete (though never say never). So I am looking at dropping about 19lb of fat and gaining 19lb of muscle in its place! I wont look like Arnie as my BF would be higher, but I would be very happy with this size.

*Cycle History*

Started my cycles with dbol and test-e, liked it so much I tried little else until I did a SHIC in 2007 with a sust/dbol front load and a prop/npp taper. Have done 7 cycles in total&#8230;I think. Recently did a SHIC in September 08, which was basically using up compounds I had left over and am now in week 2 of bridging post cycle with 250mg Test-E e/w, eight more weeks to go. At this point I plan to do another cycle, as yet to be confirmed.

*Stats*

Age: 35

Height: 5' 11''

Weight: 106kg

BF%: 23% :whistling: using accumeasure calipers and one site technique. Will get a more accurate seven site done as soon as I find someone to do it! Lol

*Supplements*

1x H&B Super One

1x Quest Vit A&D

1x B100 Complex Timed Release

10x Fish Oil

1x Chromium

2x 1000mg VitC Timed Release

3x Anti-Oxidant Complex

3x Ginseng Complex

3x ZMA @night

*Diet (currently cutting/work day)*

*Breakfast*

BSD Optimise Whey 2 scoops

1 medium banana

1 tbsp Whole Earth Peanut Butter

2 cups skimmed milk

*Snack (meal2) This needs to be easy to pick at as I cant stop for meal*

BSD Optimise Whey 2 Scoops

1 Apple

1 Tangerine

100g Carrot sticks

*Lunch*

200g Brown Rice

1 can water packed tuna or 150g chicken breast

100g sweetcorn

2 tbsp low fat mayo

seasoning

*Snack (meal4) This needs to be easy to pick at as I cant stop for meal*

BSD Optimise Whey 2 Scoops

1 Apple

1 Tangerine

100g Carrot sticks

*Dinner*

2 medium white baked potatoes or sweet potatoes

1 can water packed tuna or 150g chicken breast

50g low fat cheese

1 tbsp butter

Mixed Veg Cauliflower/Broccoli/Carrot

*Snack (meal6)*

2 scoops BSD Optimize Whey

Water

3019 calories

45% Prot 33% cho 22% fat

336g Protein 264g cho 75g fat (18 saturated)

On a training day I add: 1 scoop Pro-GF pre workout, 3 scoops Pro-Recover & 10x BCAA caps Post workout. This adds 586 cals, 62g Prot & 91g cho, 2g fat.

When Bulking: I swap all the BSD Optimise Whey for BSD Optimise MRP, this adds 1000 cals to the diet and keeps it simple.

*Training Programme*

I am following Big's Single Factor programme with some modifications. Modified because I hurt my lower back moving house in Sept and after I tried to squat a few times and re-injured myself, I thought I had better rest :laugh: I have at least one rest day between workouts, so each workout is done once in a week.

Pre workout I take 1 scoop Pro-GF + 3g Arginine and 1x ECA capsule.

*Workout 1*

40 minutes cardio

Flat Bench Dumbell Press 2x8

Seated Cable Row 2x8

Lat Pulldown 2x8

Dumbell Shoulder Press 2x8

Ab work

Swim 10 lengths (to loosen up and utilise lactic acid)

*Workout 2*

Cardio, core work, rotator cuff work, weakness training. One week in three I do an arms or shoulders and traps routine here.

*Workout 3*

40 minutes cardio

Dumbell Lunges 2x20 (will swap these first two out as soon as I can squat again)

Leg Extensions 2x8

SLDL 2x10 (I am going lighter here for now until I am sure my back is recovered)

Smith Machine Standing Calf Raises

Ab work

Swim 10 lengths (to loosen up and utilise lactic acid)

Post workout I take 3 scoops of Pro-Recover, plus 10x BCAA caps, then eat one hour later.

Thats it for now, will be doing workout 2 tommorrow!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

:thumb :Look forward to invading this one!


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice one doc. Looking forward to it, all the best:thumb:

Maybe you could swap some sweetcorn for peas every second day?:laugh:

Give peas a chance


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Looking well thought out mate. Good luck with it all.


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

I will be keeping an eye on this one, good luck fella


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmmm another journal i can cause mischief in 

hehe na il be serious SD, looking forward to following your journal  x


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Good luck dude, I'll be keeping an eye on this


----------



## tedder (Feb 4, 2007)

Good luck and hope it goes well dude.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Pithead said:


> Nice one doc. Looking forward to it, all the best:thumb:
> 
> Maybe you could swap some sweetcorn for peas every second day?:laugh:
> 
> Give peas a chance


ha ha thx Pithead,

I eat my lunch cold, I can handle cold sweetcorn but cold peas are naaaasty!! :lol:

I am a little fussy on food, like when bananas get a bruise, whole banana straight in the bin, anyone else do that?

Thanks for the support guys! :thumb:

SD


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Hello sd, think I'll follow this one if it's ok by you ... Seriously thinking about giving the gironda egg diet a bash too LOL


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Lin said:


> I love the squelchy black bit on bananas its the best bit :thumb:


Whilst I am sure you could make that look erotic, I would have trouble not retching. I mean I work in a hospital for gods sake, why does a bit of black banana bother me so much?? lol



POPPA BEAR said:


> Hello sd, think I'll follow this one if it's ok by you ... Seriously thinking about giving the gironda egg diet a bash too LOL


Yeh thats great Pbear, welcome :thumb: I have done Rheo Blairs cream and protein diet and I am intrigued by the egg diet, very much for its simplicity but I need to know more about the supplements. Plus liver tabs are expensive here and eggs arent exactly cheap either lol. Feel free to bounce any ideas off me tho!

* Added Supplements to the main post!

SD


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

It appeals to me as carbs and I do not get on, been doing ckd for a little while now and it's totally improved things. Have you got links for the full diets mate ?

I must say your eating plan looks very well thought out !


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

POPPA BEAR said:


> It appeals to me as carbs and I do not get on, been doing ckd for a little while now and it's totally improved things. Have you got links for the full diets mate ?
> 
> I must say your eating plan looks very well thought out !


Yes it appealed to me too, but on trying the Rheo Blair one, I realised I dont do well on v low carbs and could not function at work while on it lol! Had dizziness, lack of concentration, forgot things, felt generally aweful and got my favourite...constipation! Never again lol

I need to experiment with the ckd and will defo look for opinions on this later, have tried many diets over the years, what I eat is what works for my body, compromising between digestive health, body fat and muscle building. For now I am keeping it simple and healthy 

Heres the link http://www.ironguru.com/nutrition/ I wouldnt be tempted to do it without the supplements, as they are key to the diet but they will be expensive and possibly difficult to duplicate.

Any question just ask! Another grt source of info for these diets is OSC (one smart cookie). Find him at his site here: http://www.spartan-warriors.co.uk/

SD


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

thanks mate, yeah I remember osc from bio...

Carbs make me feel terrible, sleepy, stomach upsets with pain gas etc.. I'm the opposite on low carb, usually people tend to get constipated on keto diets if they don't take in enough fibre, lots of green veg and salad leaves generally do the job though.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

POPPA BEAR said:


> thanks mate, yeah I remember osc from bio...
> 
> Carbs make me feel terrible, sleepy, stomach upsets with pain gas etc.. I'm the opposite on low carb, usually people tend to get constipated on keto diets if they don't take in enough fibre, lots of green veg and salad leaves generally do the job though.


I was eating celery and spinach till it came outta my ears lol, I hated the stuff after a while!! Didnt make any difference to my constipation either, damn that was painful, I felt bloated all the time and my ring was super sore after giving birth to a pineapple every 2-3 days, it would just heal then out would pop another one tearing it all open again....ouch!

SD


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

SportDr said:


> my ring was super sore after giving birth to a pineapple every 2-3 days, it would just heal then out would pop another one tearing it all open again....ouch!
> 
> SD


oh dear god that images you have just placed in my head..................

DAM YOU and i like pineapple!! :cursing:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

MissBC said:


> oh dear god that images you have just placed in my head..................
> 
> DAM YOU and i like pineapple!! :cursing:


Ha ha, well I just text Barry (DB) suggesting he eat pineapple to aid his protein digestion, I think I should get him to read this thread next :whistling:

SD


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Best wishes SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Had a hardcore session today!

Preworkout: Pro-GF 1 scoop, 2x ECA caps

40 minutes steady state cardio (burnt 650 cals if the machines are to be believed)

The Traps/Delts

Farmers Walk 88kg, 90kg, 100kg (walked as far as I could with the 100kg before my grip gave out, not too far lol)

no rest, then:

Shrugs to failure with 2x25kg plates

Lateral Dumbell Raises 1x10kgea, 2x16kgea (2x16kg dumbells)

Lateral Cable raises 2x50kg

5 minutes heavy bag work (I hit the hell out of the bag until I couldnt stand up  )

Superset cable bi's/tri's

2x25kg each

Swimming 10 lengths to loosen up and utilise lactic acid

Post workout: Pro-recover 3 scoops, 10x BCAA caps

Now I am vewwy tired 

*added swimming and BCAA's to original post*


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

You've been here since 2004 and your just now starting a journal...better late than never...


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

cellaratt said:


> You've been here since 2004 and your just now starting a journal...better late than never...


No I started one in 2007 too, but due to illness and injury it barely got off the ground lol.

SD


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Looking forward to this. Shall be tuning in as well.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice start mate. :thumb:

I'm just wondering what loosening and utilising lactic acid is about?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Interesting training mate...

Dont you think cardio at begining will reduce your ability to go all out on the weights??

Also I see you have ran a couple of shics (man after my own heart) would you be prepared to share these, clearly i have added interest


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Pithead said:


> Nice start mate. :thumb:
> 
> I'm just wondering what loosening and utilising lactic acid is about?


Hiya Pithead, after the workouts I am pumped so bad I cant put my leathers on to ride home lol. Just 10 lengths is enough to work out the pump and get some movement back in my arms 

Lactic acid is the by product of anearobic metabolism, some believe it contributes to DOMS when allowed to sit in the muscle. A small cardio session of low intensity is enough to utilise this acid as fuel and pump blood and therfore nutrients through the muscles. As such my DOMS are not too bad at all, I think it helps and anyway, the jacuzzi is a good place to meet girls 



jw007 said:


> Interesting training mate...
> 
> Dont you think cardio at begining will reduce your ability to go all out on the weights??
> 
> Also I see you have ran a couple of shics (man after my own heart) would you be prepared to share these, clearly i have added interest


I take an ECA capsule prior to training so energy hasnt been an issue, I did try it without once and I was flagging on leg day lol What I am finding, is that the cardio is really helping me get pumped! with or without the Pro-GF my pumps are great. I know this isnt an indicator of growth but it feels great during training and I am sure it will help with vascularity later on.

Heres the SHIC info, I added in the winny, wish I hadnt, it was the mother of all evils and wrecked the cycle. SHIC by DB, PCT by Hackskii.

SHIC

week 1&2 Sust 500mg e3d

week 2-6 npp 100mg EOD

week 3-6 Prop 100mg eod

week 2-6 winny suspension 50mg od

Week 2-6 proviron 25mg ed

week 4&5 HCG 500iu E3d

week 6&7 HCG 1000iu ed

week 8&9 Clomid 100mg Nolva 25mg

week 10 Clomid 50mg Nolva 25mg

week 11 Nolva 25mg

week 1-7 Letrazole 2.5ml E3d

Supplement Vit D @ 800iu ed

Supplemetn Vit C @ 3000mg od

hcg for 10 days straight at 1000iuED last 5 days of the jabs and 5 days after the last jab

Clomid 300mg Day 1 150mg od Day 2-7 100mg od Day 8-14

Nolva 20mg od Day 1-21

Total Required Compounds

3000mg Sust 12 x vials

2800mg Npp 3 vials(30ml)

2800mg Prop 2 x vials

1400mg Winstrol Suspension 1 x vial

700mg Proviron 28 capsules

10,000 iu HCG 2x vials

3.5ml Letrazole.

1400mg Clomid

700mg Nolva

SD :thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

SportDr said:


> Had a hardcore session today!


Followed by a LOVELY chat to moi hahahahahahahah

I know some of his dirty secrets now mwahahahahahahaha :whistling:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

MissBC said:


> Followed by a LOVELY chat to moi hahahahahahahah
> 
> I know some of his dirty secrets now mwahahahahahahaha :whistling:


Only some? plenty more dirt in there and I am hopeless at keeping secrets ha ha.

*Journal Update*

End of my first week, weighed myself AM and took caliper reading. I have dropped 1kg (2.2lb) and my caliper reading has gone down 1mm which estimates my BF% at 22% down from 23.4%, so it appears, my weight loss was all fat according to my readings :thumb:

1% per week, I could achieve my target of 15% BF in less than two months, which would be when I planned to do the next cycle! love it when a plan comes together!!

SD


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

SportDoc...do you think rubbing ( massaging ) the muscles immediately after the session ( or in between set ) will take care of the built up lactic acid..? I remember witnessing a BB at my first gym about 18 yrs ago doing this and he explained about the lactic acid...I primarlily use it on biceps as that seems to be the part that effects me the worse...


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Bout time you got a Journal up ya lazy git,  LOL

Will be following with Interest Dude.

With Regards to the SHIC dude, do you prefer running the SHIC's rather that a normal cycle.

Geo.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

cellaratt said:


> SportDoc...do you think rubbing ( massaging ) the muscles immediately after the session ( or in between set ) will take care of the built up lactic acid..? I remember witnessing a BB at my first gym about 18 yrs ago doing this and he explained about the lactic acid...I primarlily use it on biceps as that seems to be the part that effects me the worse...


Hey Cellaratt, massaging a muscle wont help get rid of lactic acid effectively, but it can reduce inflammation and 'pump', you need to expand and contract the muscle to flush it through with blood activating the 'muscle pump' which aids venous blood return to the heart. Passively moving the muscles also requires energy and at low intesity, lactic acid is the food of choice :thumb:



Geo said:


> Bout time you got a Journal up ya lazy git,  LOL
> 
> Will be following with Interest Dude.
> 
> ...


Ha ha thx Geo, and thanks for your diet tips too! I think I prefer the conventional slow and steady cycle to a SHIC. The SHIC is fairly overwhelming and you have to have yourself organised to keep up. Its so short that every minute counts with training and diet so it feels rushed. The intensity can be a little overwhelming too so I think slow and steady wins the race on this one, unless you have a lot of time to getting things absolutely 100% perfect.

If you are more discliplined than I :tongue: a SHIC could be a great way to get on and off, without the sides of a long drawn out cycle, many have done well on them, but its whether you like the feel of a massive peak within the first two weeks which then tapers off to nothing over the next 4-6. The SHIC above also had a lot of jabbing too with NPP& Prop eod, so 2ml eod. My thighs were v sore!

Cheers

SD


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Good luck Baz..

good to see u on Sunday mate! good luck with the journal mate


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Only just seen this. Looking forward to keeping tabs on it though, nice one :thumbup1:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

DB said:


> Good luck Baz..
> 
> good to see u on Sunday mate! good luck with the journal mate


Cheers mate, hope to catch up with you at the weekend too! :thumb:



pastanchicken said:


> Only just seen this. Looking forward to keeping tabs on it though, nice one :thumbup1:


Thanks pasta! more input the better!

Weighed in this morning 103.5kg. I had a weird Sunday as I was visiting so I think that partially accounts for this. Off to the gym tonight for a leg session, then upper body on Wednesday.

SD


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

SportDr said:


> Cheers mate, hope to catch up with you at the weekend too! :thumb:


you better come out!!!



SportDr said:


> I had a weird Sunday as I was visiting so I think that partially accounts for this.


 :whistling: :whistling: haha


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

good to see you have a journal now!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

MissBC said:


> you better come out!!!


I will if oyu and dribbler can get it organised lol! :thumb:



Incredible Bulk said:


> good to see you have a journal now!


THanks mate :thumbup1:

Todays training went well, unfirtunately I had YET another fall of my motorcycle today :cursing: Got on it at work, rode 10yrds in the dark and the bike just slipped away under me on..you guessed it....fcuking Diesel!! Was livid, reported it to the hospital, did they care? nah! Got some cosmetic damage but she still rides thanks to a roller protector!

Pre workout

Pro-GF 1scoop, 1 x ECA capsule.

Cardio 40 minutes, 20 recumbent cycle, 20 treadwalker, 80% predicted hr max. Estimated calorie usage 600cals.

Dumbell Lunges 2x10 each leg 2x 28kg Dumbells Too heavy but the 26's were being used!

SLDL 2x10 2x28kg Dumbells (still taking it easy on my back here)

Leg extensions 2x8 97.5kg (stacked the machine)

Standing Smith Machine Calf Raises 2x8 190kg (bit heavy on the back these, think I need more core work)

Ab leg raises 2x30

Post workout

Pro-Recover 3 scoops, 10x BCAA capsules.

Felt like a good workout, back is progressing well, was till I fell off my bike again! :whistling: If its ok next leg session I will test it out on some light squats.

SD


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Well a least you bounced:bounce:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

SportDr says to Self, Sell Bike, Buy Car.  

Forgot to ask dude, you cutting up??

Geo


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

sell the bike

buy car

miss the bike

own both

lol, i rode for 7 years and now in a tin can.

one thing you'll always ask is why they put fecking drain covers on corners?!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

ElfinTan said:


> Well a least you bounced:bounce:


Yeh thank goodness! Fortunately I always wear fully armoured kit so I have barely felt any of my falls. Well worth the money for sure.



Geo said:


> SportDr says to Self, Sell Bike, Buy Car.
> 
> Forgot to ask dude, you cutting up??
> 
> Geo


Ha ha, I had a car, the ex took it!! Yes mate I am cutting up, so far so good! My intention is to get down to 15% and if my previous diet attempts are anything to go by, after one month my body will fully adapt to my routine and cease to lose fat so I will probably have to change things up again at that point.



Incredible Bulk said:


> sell the bike
> 
> buy car
> 
> ...


YEs too right lol! Its negligent imho to put drain covers on corners, but its twice as negligent to drive around with your fuel cap off spilling diesel everywhere.

WOuld love to have a car sometimes, but the bike is more practical for work at the mo, as long as it stays upright that is..... :thumb:

*weight update, my weight has stabilised at 104kg as of this morning, total weight loss 2kg in nearly two weeks!*

SD


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

the fuel caps are on but the tanks on trucks are over filled so they spill out while cornering.

any roundabout with a petrol station near it will have diesel on the road


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Incredible Bulk said:


> the fuel caps are on but the tanks on trucks are over filled so they spill out while cornering.
> 
> any roundabout with a petrol station near it will have diesel on the road


Is that why? I didnt know that mate but I am mad as hell about it as I have slipped on a roundabout by a petrol station just as you described. Luckily I recovered the bike before I ended up on my @rse again.

The patch I hit was on a bend on a private road into the hospital, I pulled of from where I was parked and woosh, over I went.

SD


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Joking aside - really glad you are safe and sound. We socialise in the biker scene and am all to aware of how quickly things can go fatally wrong!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

ElfinTan said:


> Joking aside - really glad you are safe and sound. We socialise in the biker scene and am all to aware of how quickly things can go fatally wrong!


Thanks Elfin, glad to be here :thumb: DB would miss me if I was gone he loves all the digs I get in on him :laugh:

SD


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice one 109kg your a big lad!Cant wate to see you shreded......


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Ok another top session today :thumb:

1 scoop Pro-GF + 1 x ECA capsule

40 minutes steady state cardio @ 80% predicted HRmax, estimated 600cals.

Flat Dumbell Bench 2x8 2x36kg Dumbell Stalled on second set, need to deload next session.

Seated Rows 2x8 43.5kg Stalled last session so have deloaded, these were moderately difficult.

Lat Pulldowns 2x8 33.5kg Again stalled last session so have deloaded.

Standing Barbell Military Press 2x8 60kg New exercise for me, am testing out my back, was doing seated dumbell press before.

Swiss Ball Crunches 2x30

Swam 10 lengths & Sauna

Post workout:

3scoops Pro-Recover, forgot my BCAA's


----------



## tedder (Feb 4, 2007)

I dont suppose you want to buy a new crash helmet gloves and boots do ya, mine are sitting in the cupboard gathering dust lol. :thumbup1:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

tedder said:


> I dont suppose you want to buy a new crash helmet gloves and boots do ya, mine are sitting in the cupboard gathering dust lol. :thumbup1:


 Always interested in a bargain! :thumbup1: My shop of choice is E-bay so it would have to be a mega bargain mind you 

What make/model/size are they mate?

SD


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

do u need some stablisers from that bike SD? u seem to drop it more often than MissBC drops her knickers!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> do u need some stablisers from that bike SD? u seem to drop it more often than MissBC drops her knickers!


 :cursing: :cursing: fecking cheeky dribbler!!!

RIGHT thats it, they are staying on permanently now, NOT OPEN FOR A CERTAIN PERSONS BUSINESS!!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

SportDr said:


> I will if you and *dribbler* can get it organised lol! :thumb:


he can do it, he doesnt do any work anyway!! :innocent:

xx

Na we need to sus something, maybe dinner then a few drinks as i dont want a MASSSSSSSIVE night!!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

DB said:


> do u need some stablisers from that bike SD? u seem to drop it more often than MissBC drops her knickers!


ROFL :lol: :laugh:



MissBC said:


> :cursing: :cursing: fecking cheeky dribbler!!! RIGHT thats it, they are staying on permanently now, NOT OPEN FOR A CERTAIN PERSONS BUSINESS!!!


Sex embargo......on!! :thumb:

No domestics on my journal thread plse ha ha :whistling: 

SD


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

no domestics, hes just not getting anywhere near my knickers ANYMORE after that comment!!!!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

MissBC said:


> no domestics, hes just not getting anywhere near my knickers ANYMORE after that comment!!!!


Well looks like he is joining Jamie and I in the celebate section of UKM :laugh:

SD


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

SportDr said:


> Well looks like he is joining Jamie and I in the celebate section of UKM :laugh:
> 
> SD


highly doubt that.......


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Did some measurements for another thread gonna post them here for progress:

SportDr actual stats- arms- 15 1/2", chest- 43", waist- 37 1/2", quads- 27", calfs-17.5" and forearms- 13.25".

I measured my arm two weeks ago and its grown 1/2'', my waist has shrunk by 4''!!!!

SD


----------



## tedder (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi again, well the boots are black and red oxtar sixe 8, proper oxtar with a risen plastic oxtar on the heel, the gloves are also black and red alpinestar gp plus size large and the helmet is a harada arai quantam f also a large any of those any good to you boss ?

Sounds like your doing ok thats not a bad loss of you waist mate keep it up.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

tedder said:


> Hi again, well the boots are black and red oxtar sixe 8, proper oxtar with a risen plastic oxtar on the heel, the gloves are also black and red alpinestar gp plus size large and the helmet is a harada arai quantam f also a large any of those any good to you boss ?
> 
> Sounds like your doing ok thats not a bad loss of you waist mate keep it up.


Size 11 boot, XL glove I am afraid will check out the Harada on Arias site, how much out of interest?

SD


----------



## tedder (Feb 4, 2007)

Well ive just had a look at the gloves and they are actually an extra large, thte arai is as new and never been dropped its abit colourful i must admit but that why i bought it lol, well im sure if you were interested we could sort a price out.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Training went well again today:

40 minutes SSC 80% predicted HRMAX

Shrug warmups 1 set of 20 @ 2x25kg

Farmers Walk 2x46 2x48 2x50

Superset Upright rope rows/Tricep Pushdowns 2x8 33.5kg

Smith Close Grip Tricep Press 2x8 70kg

Lateral DB Raises 1x8 14kg 1x8 16kg

Swiss ball crunches

Swimming 10 Lengths

Irrelevant Love life update:

Chatted up one luuuverly lady on the treadwalker (a triathlete, junior manager in a bank, fit as!!) next to mine got on great, talked for half an hour (while walking) asked her out, but she had a boyfriend wtf! :thumbdown: . Chatted to another in the pool, turned out she was 18 so I got back to swimming and less flirting! :tongue: Yep still single then ha ha

SD


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

But optimistic :0)


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

SportDr said:


> Irrelevant Love life update:
> 
> Chatted up one luuuverly lady on the treadwalker (a triathlete, junior manager in a bank, fit as!!) next to mine got on great, talked for half an hour (while walking) asked her out, but she had a boyfriend wtf! :thumbdown: . Chatted to another in the pool, turned out she was 18 so I got back to swimming and less flirting! :tongue: Yep still single then ha ha
> 
> SD


nice to know there is SOME KINDA talent in your place of residence :whistling:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

ElfinTan said:


> But optimistic :0)


Too true! :thumb:



MissBC said:


> nice to know there is SOME KINDA talent in your place of residence :whistling:


But of course, there is me  what more talent could you possibly need? :thumbup1:

Went training again today and did legs, wasn't supposed to but I was at a loose end and well I just cant keep out of the gym lately :laugh:

40 minutes Cardio

Dumbell Lunges

10x64kg

10x64kg

8x72kg

Leg Extensions

14x97.5kg

12x97.5kg (this is the stack so I am trianing to failure here)

SLDL

15x72kg (Upping the weight, lowering the reps slowly)

Stretching

Swiss Ball Crunches

2x30

Forgot to do calves??? :confused1: :whistling: wtf!

Swimming 10 lengths

SD


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

SportDr said:


> I just cant keep out of the gym lately :laugh:
> 
> SD


wonder why YOU SLUT......................... :innocent:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

MissBC said:


> wonder why YOU SLUT......................... :innocent:


Ouch thats a strong word!! I prefer man whore :thumb: anyway I am just trying to find someone to cuddle over crimbo *sobs* its not all about making sexy time... :whistling:

SD


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

SportDr said:


> Ouch thats a strong word!! I prefer man whore :thumb: anyway I am just trying to find someone to cuddle over crimbo *sobs* its not all about making sexy time... :whistling:
> 
> SD


awwww you know i lufs ya.....ok SLUTTY MAN WHORE it is!!

hmmmmmmmmm yes snuggles are the best when its cold out hmmmm actually when its not cold too!!!! :whistling:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Yay my journal wasn't violated with scatporn!! actually I feel left out like he deliberately didnt violate my journal...bugger!

weighed in at 104.5kg this am

SD


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

HOW could you forget calves......start with them then you won't forget them!!!! Bad boy!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

ElfinTan said:


> HOW could you forget calves......start with them then you won't forget them!!!! Bad boy!


I am definately getting into this domination thing as I am getting older :thumb:

SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Pull/push Session

40 minutes SSC

Dumbell Bench (stalled last week so deloading)

weight is per dumbell

w/u 14kg x10

w/u 14kg x10

w/u 22kg x10

28kg x8

28kg x8

Seated Row (stalled last week so deloading)

w/u 23.5 x10

w/u 23.5 x10

33.5 x12

33.5 x12

Lat Pulldown (stalled last week so deloading)

no w/u

38.5kg x10

38.5kg x8

Standing Barbell Military Press

w/u 20kg x20

60kg x8

60kg x8

last session forgotten calf presses

Horizontal Press 75's

75 x 140kg

Hanging Leg Raises

2 sets of 30

Swimming 10 lengths, Sauna


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

> Yay my journal wasn't violated with scatporn!! actually I feel left out like he deliberately didnt violate my journal...bugger!


]

he could have thought there was enough shti here without adding  

have a good chritsmas


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

got my eye on this doc 

ill see what tips i can pinch :whistling:

thanks again for your help brother :beer:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

SportDr said:


> I am definately getting into this domination thing as I am getting older :thumb:
> 
> SD


 :tongue:


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Hope ya had a good 'un yesterday Doc


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

POPPA BEAR said:


> Hope ya had a good 'un yesterday Doc


I did PB thankyou mate :thumb: hope you did too!

Thank goodness the gym was open today! went in for a leg session and was on fire, I guess the three days off really did me some good. So far I have been taking it really easy on my back but today I thought I would test it out and luckily everything went fine :thumb: I am sooo happy to be squatting again!

Leg Session:

20minutes Cardio

Squats: Went up slow and steady, ATG with strict form.

10x40kg

10x50kg

8x70kg

4x80kg

8x90kg

8x90kg

1x135kg I was just pushing my luck here, it went fine so next week will go higher. Previous PB was 200kg on a half squat.

SLDL

8x90

8x110

8x110kg

Smith Calf Raise

4x180kg too heavy

8x140

8x140

Normally do 190 here, my back was giving out though, I think I tired it out on the SLDLs and it wasnt supporting me right. I did the best thing and de-loaded.

Hanging Leg Raises

2 sets of 30


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

where abouts in kent are you sports dr?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

DRED said:


> where abouts in kent are you sports dr?


Madstone! so I am very near to Ministry of Muscle. Hopefully gonna meet DB and Magic Torch there in the new year, well as long as he can fit two gorrillas on an R1 lol :laugh:

SD


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

SportDr said:


> Madstone! so I am very near to Ministry of Muscle. Hopefully gonna meet DB and Magic Torch there in the new year, well as long as he can fit two gorrillas on an R1 lol :laugh:
> 
> SD


maybe we can fit 3 on the R1, im sure i could find something to sit on :whistling:

i can come and show you boys how this gym stuff is done


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

MissBC said:


> maybe we can fit 3 on the R1, im sure i could find something to sit on :whistling:
> 
> i can come and show you boys how this gym stuff is done


ahem this is a boys outing, do we invite ourselves to your Anne Summers parties??? :laugh: then again, I see from Facebook you have well developed Pecs, perhaps you can show me your chest routine? 

SD


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

SportDr said:


> ahem this is a boys outing, do we invite ourselves to your Anne Summers parties??? :laugh: then again, I see from Facebook you have well developed Pecs, perhaps you can show me your chest routine?
> 
> SD


pffffffffffttttttttttt you boys are nothing without the vajayjay!!! YOU NEED US!!

and yes id be happy to show you my chest routine, its pretty simple really and only costs a few thousand pounds!! :whistling:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

MissBC said:


> pffffffffffttttttttttt you boys are nothing without the vajayjay!!! YOU NEED US!!
> 
> and yes id be happy to show you my chest routine, its pretty simple really and only costs a few thousand pounds!! :whistling:


True enough about the VJ, talking of which I have a date tonight! :thumb:

As for the chest routine, before we go into the intrinsics of the programme, I would be more interested to initially see the results...in the flesh so to speak  :tongue:

SD


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

SportDr said:


> True enough about the VJ, talking of which I have a date tonight! :thumb:
> 
> As for the chest routine, before we go into the intrinsics of the programme, I would be more interested to initially see the results...*in the flesh so to speak*  :tongue:
> 
> SD


well blah blah blah, boys trip, blah blah blah boys only = NO SEE NO CHEST SUCKER :tongue:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

MissBC said:


> well blah blah blah, boys trip, blah blah blah boys only = NO SEE NO CHEST SUCKER :tongue:


He he, well I would have been satisfied with photographic evidence lol Anyway, where'd Baz gonna find room for you on his R1!!!

You could I suppose, take a train to my village which you have been so rude about :lol: , and I could take you to the gym on the back of mine. I say could as you would need to speak to Baz about whether girls are allowed on our boys trip :laugh:

SD


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

SportDr said:


> He he, well I would have been satisfied with photographic evidence lol Anyway, where'd Baz gonna find room for you on his R1!!!
> 
> You could I suppose, take a train to my village which you have been so rude about :lol: , and I could take you to the gym on the back of mine. I say could as you would need to speak to Baz about whether girls are allowed on our boys trip :laugh:
> 
> SD


na i wouldnt want to cock block you boys when out!! having a girl there may lessen your 3 boys chances of scoring, il stay away dont worry!!

(but im sure i could find someone i mean somewhere to sit on when riding) :tongue:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

SportDr said:


> True enough about the VJ, talking of which I have a date tonight! :thumb:
> 
> As for the chest routine, before we go into the intrinsics of the programme, I would be more interested to initially see the results...in the flesh so to speak  :tongue:
> 
> SD


Perv.. (check your phone.. pics sent) 



MissBC said:


> well blah blah blah, boys trip, blah blah blah boys only = NO SEE NO CHEST SUCKER :tongue:


Damn straight biatch! bro's before hoes! :whistling:



SportDr said:


> He he, well I would have been satisfied with photographic evidence lol Anyway, where'd Baz gonna find room for you on his R1!!!
> 
> You could I suppose, take a train to my village which you have been so rude about :lol: , and I could take you to the gym on the back of mine. I say could as you would need to speak to Baz about whether girls are allowed on our boys trip :laugh:
> 
> SD


Dude?! Can you take anyone on that grandad bike of yours? plus goign off recent events you'd prob bin it with BC on the back on some mystery oil patch :tongue:

na we do need to sort out a training day!

i did an AWESOME shoulder workout today pump was unreal and DOMS are killing me! found it really hard sitting at twickenham trying to drink all 4 pints of strongbow in 100mins for my PWO carb replenishment..

can u tell i take my off season seriously


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> Perv.. (check your phone.. pics sent)


well wouldnt be suprised....................



DB said:


> Damn straight biatch! bro's before hoes! :whistling:


Thats ok then....but have fun with barry and jamie, im sure there is NO WAY they can do some of the things i do so well :whistling:



DB said:


> Dude?! Can you take anyone on that grandad bike of yours? plus goign off recent events you'd prob bin it with BC on the back on some mystery oil patch :tongue:


yea after reading about that i think i may risk it sitting on the R1 with 2 monsters, but im sure i could find something to hold on to :innocent:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

MissBC said:


> well wouldnt be suprised..................


 :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:



> Thats ok then....but have fun with barry and jamie, im sure there is NO WAY they can do some of the things i do so well :whistling:


LMFAO! u got me there 



> yea after reading about that i think i may risk it sitting on the R1 with 2 monsters, but *im sure i could find something to hold on to * :innocent:


mmm depends how cold it is


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


dont pull the angel face with me mister, your FAR from it!!



DB said:


> LMFAO! u got me there


Dam straight i do, you could say by the balls as the saying goes :innocent:



DB said:


> mmm depends how cold it is


wont be cold for long...........................


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MissBC said:


> well blah blah blah, boys trip, blah blah blah boys only = NO SEE NO CHEST SUCKER :tongue:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb: :thumb :


 

:001_tt2:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

DB said:


> Perv.. (check your phone.. pics sent)
> 
> Ooooh thanks for the phots matey reps! :thumb: :whistling: (.) (.)
> 
> ...


Ahh..no :lol:

SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Ok yesterdays workout:

20 minutes cardio

Superset Bi/tri

Cable Bi Curls

10x20kg

8x27.5kg

8x35kg

8x35kg

Cable Tri Pushdowns

10x20kg

8x27.5kg

8x35kg

8x35kg

Swiss ball abs

Just a quick one today, felt rubbish, quite low on energy, guess Uncle Big is right less is more lol! Reason will be as I pushed myself on the leg session on Saturday. Just couldnt keep out of the gym. Going again today but will strictly only do cardio.

SD


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

SportDr said:


> Originally Posted by *DB*
> 
> Perv.. (check your phone.. pics sent)
> 
> ...


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

:laugh: :lol: :laugh: :lol: :tongue:

Awesome :thumb:

SD


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

SportDr said:


> :laugh: :lol: :laugh: :lol: :tongue:
> 
> Awesome :thumb:
> 
> SD


i know i am, its hard work but someone has to do it!! :whistling:

xx:thumb:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

MissBC said:


> i know i am, its hard work but someone has to do it!! :whistling:
> 
> xx:thumb:


Are we talking about giving DB felatio again??

:laugh:

SD


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

SportDr said:


> :thumb: I am sooo happy to be squatting again!


Congrats mate !! :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I can't do leg extensions with my knees together because the is a big fk off metal pivot/hinge thing in the way lol! :0)


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

ElfinTan said:


> I can't do leg extensions with my knees together because the is a big fk off metal pivot/hinge thing in the way lol! :0)


Aargh, that would cause a wee problem mate! Step ups with dumbells? That can work the quads very heavily, especially if you use the pressing bench as your step, oof! Just dont get dizzy like I do and fall off ha ha

SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Ok, was tired so took two ECA instead of usual one, result: Buzzing my t1ts off in the gym and had a crazy session! Was only supposed to do cardio but couldnt stay away from the weights and did a full on shoulder session (dont tell Uncle Big) 

40 minutes cardio

Standing Shoulder Press

20x20kg w/u

8x60kg felt easy so...

8x62.5 couldnt resist a bit more...

8x65kg

hmm wasnt supposed to keep going up like that, Uncle Big will be unhappy 

Dumbell Lateral Raises

8x16kg per side felt easy again so...

8x18kg per side

8x18kg

Cable Rear/Anterior Delt supersets

did two sets of 8 on each, stupid machine didnt have weight on it, just plate numbers, so I was on yellow plate number 1, wtf???

Incline Oblique Raises

2x30

Swam 10 lengths, talked to two Slovakians in the sauna so much they had to make excuses and leave or pass out from the heat, which oddly I couldnt even feel after 20 minutes on top shelf?? I gotta stick to one ECA lol.

SD


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

SportDr said:


> Are we talking about giving DB felatio again??
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> SD


**** how did i miss this comment!!

hahahahahahahaha Yea its hard work but i have it down to a fine art now!!!!!!!! LOOK OUT!!! :whistling:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

SportDr said:


> Aargh, that would cause a wee problem mate! Step ups with dumbells? That can work the quads very heavily, especially if you use the pressing bench as your step, oof! Just dont get dizzy like I do and fall off ha ha
> 
> SD


what about split squats with a BB??? i was advised of them by a certin monster and they are awesome!!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

MissBC said:


> **** how did i miss this comment!!
> 
> hahahahahahahaha Yea its hard work but i have it down to a fine art now!!!!!!!! LOOK OUT!!! :whistling:


Why do I need to look out? will this be my mystery birthday present in January??? 

and try to remember smutqueen, this is a serious training journal too!! :laugh:

SD


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

SportDr said:


> and try to remember *smutqueen*, this is a serious training journal too!! :laugh:
> 
> SD


 :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

MissBC said:


> :crying: :crying: :crying:


Oh sod off! dont pull the girly tears on me, I have a heart of stone lol :laugh:

SD


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

SportDr said:


> Oh sod off! dont pull the girly tears on me, I have a heart of stone lol :laugh:
> 
> SD


yea you do....................... COLD SOOOOO COLD, ok im not posting in here anymore unless its PG13 or training related!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

MissBC said:


> what about split squats with a BB??? i was advised of them by a certin monster and they are awesome!!


I had to look these up I must confess, wow I hadnt thought of doing these before, I bet they are murder!! Its basically a lunge without the...lunge!  Using the same leg repetitively like that is really gonna start to burn, I will have to try them now he he

SD


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

SportDr said:


> I had to look these up I must confess, wow I hadnt thought of doing these before, I bet they are murder!! Its basically a lunge without the...lunge!  Using the same leg repetitively like that is really gonna start to burn, I will have to try them now he he
> 
> SD


hahahahahah OMG MISSBC ACTUALLY TAUGHT YOU SOMETHING, SHOCK HORROR, hahahahahahaha

yea be in all seriousness they are KILLLERS, i have to use wrist straps cause my poor wee grip isnt strong enough to hold what my legs can take but its awesome!! Have had a few people come up and ask me about them when i have been doing them in the gym!!

Most of the vids have the bar on their shoulders but i do it sticking one leg on either side of the bar and then picking it up off the floor so that you are squatting with a nice straight back, arms by your sides and the bar in between your legs!!!

GOOD TIMES


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

SportDr said:


> I had to look these up I must confess, wow I hadnt thought of doing these before, I bet they are murder!! Its basically a lunge without the...lunge!  Using the same leg repetitively like that is really gonna start to burn, I will have to try them now he he
> 
> SD


They hurt like all hell :laugh: Bit of a test of balance too - I've not done them for ages but I used to have the bar across my traps and do them in the squat rack in case I went all wobbly..... :lol:

I'd recommend starting each set on a different leg, so they get annihilated, I mean trained evenly


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Beklet said:


> They hurt like all hell :laugh: Bit of a test of balance too - I've not done them for ages but I used to have the bar across my traps and do them in the squat rack in case I went all wobbly..... :lol:
> 
> I'd recommend starting each set on a different leg, so they get annihilated, I mean trained evenly


If you have the bar between your legs it doesn't allow you to lock out at the top of each rep so keeps the quad contracted the whole set..

you need to alternate which leg goes first.. have a nice long stance for more pain.. these bad boys after squats and i'm dying! :thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Beklet said:


> I'd recommend starting each set on a different leg, so they get annihilated, I mean trained evenly


I do 8-10 on right leg forward then the same left leg forward and thats one set for me!! then rest and do again!! starting with left leg first!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Beklet said:


> I'd recommend starting each set on a different leg, so they get annihilated, I mean trained evenly





DB said:


> you need to alternate which leg goes first.. have a nice long stance for more pain.. these bad boys after squats and i'm dying! :thumb:





MissBC said:


> I do 8-10 on right leg forward then the same left leg forward and thats one set for me!! then rest and do again!! starting with left leg first!


So we're all agreed then? :lol:



DB said:


> If you have the bar between your legs it doesn't allow you to lock out at the top of each rep so keeps the quad contracted the whole set..


I tried that but I have very short arms - would end up doing myself an injury!!!  I have seen someone doing them with great success on the parallel deadlift/shrug machine...... :thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Beklet said:


> I tried that but I have very short arms - would end up doing myself an injury!!!  I have seen someone doing them with great success on the parallel deadlift/shrug machine...... :thumb:


i would try it with the bar between your legs, i find im pretty stable and balanced that way!! as long as you place your feet properly


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

MissBC said:


> i would try it with the bar between your legs, i find im pretty stable and balanced that way!! as long as you place your feet properly


I did........but because I have very short arms, I would have to bend a bit - keeping my back straight wouldn't work as I wouldn't be able to reach the bar without hurting myself!!! :whistling:

Last few times I've done them I've used dumbbells


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Don know why but I am really excited about trying these :bounce: I love doing new exercises!!! :laugh: :thumb:

Thanks guys....and yes I suppose you too Briar :tongue: x

SD


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

SportDr said:


> Thanks guys....and yes I *suppose* you too Briar :tongue: x


 :cursing:


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Hey mate, started Big's routine today.... Looks like i'm playing catch up with the doc, lol


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

POPPA BEAR said:


> Hey mate, started Big's routine today.... Looks like i'm playing catch up with the doc, lol


Ha ha good effort PB, you will love it!

SD


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Surprised how weak i seem to have gotten, so i guess i'll start low and up the weights as often as i can, won't take long.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

SportDr said:


> Aargh, that would cause a wee problem mate! Step ups with dumbells? That can work the quads very heavily, especially if you use the pressing bench as your step, oof! Just dont get dizzy like I do and fall off ha ha
> 
> SD


I've got tons of tricks to batter my quads it was just the leg extension was giving my knees a bit of jip I think. Am just sticking to one warm up and one working set on them for now.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

What the bejesus are- Incline Oblique Raises?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Pithead said:


> What the bejesus are- Incline Oblique Raises?


HArd to explain, we have this incline bench for doing lumbar raises, but if you lie sideways in it you can do obliques.

Chest & Back today

30minutes cardio

Dumbell Bench Press

10x22

8x32

8x32

Cable X-Overs

8xyellow 3?

8xyellow 3?

Close Grip Lat Pulldowns

10x70kg

8x100kg

8x100kg

Deadlifts

10x60kg

8x100kg

8x130kg

8x130kg

1x150kg

ChinUps

8x bw

4x bw

Swimming & Sauna


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Good stuff Sport Dr, interesting journal.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

SportDr said:


> HArd to explain, we have this incline bench for doing lumbar raises, but if you lie sideways in it you can do obliques.


Doh! I saw that exact exercise on exrx a few days ago.(i was pi55ed though) cheers mate.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

*Fat loss update*

I weighed in at 103kg this morning, down from 106kg

My caliper reading was excellent! 19.2%BF (20kg fat mass) down from 23%BF (24kg fat mass). If there is any accuracy to my caliper readings, by % alone I have dropped 4kg of fat mass, as my body weight has only dropped 3, its reasonable to suspect that I may have dropped the 4kg of fat mass but gained 1kg of muscle mass at the same time!

No loss of strength so far, in fact I am getting stronger on most of my lifts and am nearing previous PB's!

Whatever I am doing, its working!

* Just had to do a double take, with xmas and everything time has gone so quick I thought I had been doing this longer, but looking at my first post, I have only been at this for 2 1/2 weeks! so thats nearly 4%BF in that time lol*

SD


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

SportDr said:


> *Fat loss update*
> 
> I weighed in at 103kg this morning, down from 106kg
> 
> ...


babe which calipers do you use?? and do you do them yourself?

needs to get me some


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

SportDr said:


> *Fat loss update*
> 
> I weighed in at 103kg this morning, down from 106kg
> 
> ...


Keep up the good work matey. Dont fix something that aint broke! Keep going. Do you believe in them bodyfat calipers? Would you say there accurate? Where did you get them from?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

There is no perfect way to determine body fat other then dying and having someone peel it all off and weigh it! In fact, thats exactly what they used to do to put together the formulas we all rely on for our indirect methods of BF estimation, such as calipers and bio electrical impedence scales.

The calipers I use are accumeasure ones, I got mine from E-Bay for about £10. I use a one site method, which is ok, but there is a much more fancy seven site equation needing a partner to do the pinching.

Calipers can be accurate but are only as accurate as the person using them.

SD


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

SportDr said:


> The calipers I use are accumeasure ones, I got mine from E-Bay for about £10. I use a one site method, which is ok, but there is a much more fancy seven site equation needing a partner to do the pinching.
> 
> *Calipers can be accurate but are only as accurate as the person using them.*
> 
> SD


true but having said that if you have the same person doing it every time then accuracy is increased somewhat!!

I wanna get the 7site ones, thats what i used to use and il just get someone at my gym to do it i think!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Ollie B said:


> Keep up the good work matey. Dont fix something that aint broke! Keep going. Do you believe in them bodyfat calipers? Would you say there accurate? Where did you get them from?


I have never bothered with them myself.. as how much water you're holding effects the reading etc.. go by the mirror.. it never lies!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MissBC said:


> true but having said that if you have the same person doing it every time then accuracy is increased somewhat!!
> 
> I wanna get the 7site ones, thats what i used to use and il just get someone at my gym to do it i think!!


7 site won't work for you B Cups - your falsies will mess the chest reading up.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

DB said:


> I ahve never bothered with them myself.. as how much water you're holding effects the reading etc.. go by the mirror.. it never lies!


Judging by your avvy i think your right mate :thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Tall said:


> 7 site won't work for you B Cups - your falsies will mess the chest reading up.


there is a 6 site too i think, Maybe that has been designed for me!  cause i remember my Trainer back home didnt do a chest reading

Sub scap

illiac crest

triceps

biceps

front thigh

medial calf


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Ollie B said:


> Judging by your avvy i think your right mate :thumb:


LOL exactly! if you have veins across your abs you're pretty much there


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Tall said:


> 7 site won't work for you B Cups - your falsies will mess the chest reading up.


LMFAO :lol: :laugh: :lol: reppage!

SD


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

SportDr said:


> LMFAO :lol: :laugh: :lol: reppage!
> 
> SD


HA D HA HA


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

I use exrx.nets 7 site calculator, when I can get someone to do it 

http://www.exrx.net/Calculators/BodyComp.html

SD


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Tall said:


> 7 site won't work for you B Cups - your falsies will mess the chest reading up.


Wouldn't real ones mess it up anyway? They are mostly fat but some women retain more breastage than others even when dieted down due to varying amounts of breast tissue etc?

Or am I being thick? :laugh:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

DB said:


> LOL exactly! if you have veins across your abs you're pretty much there


Mate seriously you look fcuking ripped there! Bloody excellent achievement.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Ollie B said:


> Mate seriously you look fcuking ripped there! Bloody excellent achievement.


Get a room! :laugh:

SD


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

SportDr said:


> Get a room! :laugh:
> 
> SD


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh MAN LOVE~~ :innocent: how cute


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

DB said:


> I ahve never bothered with them myself.. as how much water you're holding effects the reading etc.. go by the mirror.. it never lies!


Same I just use the mirror, fuking sick avi Baz!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL ahh you're making me blush


----------



## drew_uk (Feb 11, 2006)

m8 wicked journal.. good luck with it all


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

AWWW Doc your journal is just full of love !

what a nice place to be lol.

Just seen that you offer nutritional advice....Hmmm if this diet goes t!ts up i may be callin on ya doc...


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

DB said:


> LOL ahh you're making me blush


Get your own man love thread gayboy! :laugh:



drew_uk said:


> m8 wicked journal.. good luck with it all


Thanks Drew, much appreciated



POPPA BEAR said:


> AWWW Doc your journal is just full of love !
> 
> what a nice place to be lol.
> 
> Just seen that you offer nutritional advice....Hmmm if this diet goes t!ts up i may be callin on ya doc...


Yes, unfortunately man love, like being in a bar in Brighton :cursing: Any help you need just let me know mate.

Leg Session

30 minutes cardio

Squats

10x40kg

10x50kg

8x70kg

8x92.5kg

8x92.5kg (I feel I can easily do more, but Uncle Big says little by little)

Leg Extension

10x97.5kg

10x97.5kg (full stack)

SLDL (these felt really good today, used straps & belt over 100kg)

8x110kg

8x130kg

8x140kg

Horizontal Leg Press Calf Raises

8x190kg

8x190kg (full stack)

SD


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Nice workout mate, deads looking good and the squats give me chance to catch up with ya! (my leg workout on this program starts mon)

Erm... Do you also offer psychological help ? lol


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

SportDr said:


> Get your own man love thread gayboy! :laugh:
> 
> Thanks Drew, much appreciated
> 
> ...


When are you planning on hitting the big 100 ?

You could pyramid down in weight quiet easily and hit it.

Great lifts on the SLDL, would you say thats a strong point of yours ? it looks impressive.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

OH NOES, your going to hate it when i tell you i did my PB on squats the other day 100kg x 6

:innocent:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

GYMBABE said:


> Sorry for the hijack sports doc - were these full range reps briar ? i.e **** to the grass reps?
> 
> If so thats very impressive as you havent been back training for very long


They are below parallel squats but i wouldnt say exaclty full blown ass to grass because its far to bad on your knees in my opinion!

I have been training for 6.5 years and had about 8 months off before leaving NZ!! But muscle has AWESOME memory!

I was also a competitive rower for 4 years so i think my legs get their strength from there!!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

nathanlowe said:


> When are you planning on hitting the big 100 ?
> 
> You could pyramid down in weight quiet easily and hit it.
> 
> Great lifts on the SLDL, would you say thats a strong point of yours ? it looks impressive.


Yes Nathan I agree, I am following Big's single factor programme so small increments regularly, its not as important as you might think to go to failure each session. I will be increasing the weight next week and although 100kg is a big jump, I cant have Miss BCC outdoing me!!

SLDL is a strong point of mine and I think it indicates my potential on the Squat, it just takes more guts to move that weight when its on your shoulders ha ha :laugh:



MissBC said:


> OH NOES, your going to hate it when i tell you i did my PB on squats the other day 100kg x 6
> 
> :innocent:


Hmmm male ego damaged, must squat more  ......

Going to gym now for a back session, heres my chest session I did on Saturday, didnt write it up yet due to the unfortunate events that day.

Chest:

Flat Bench Dumbells (weight per dumbell)

15x14kg

10x28

8x32

8x32

Incline Bench

8x60

4x80

4x80

Tricep Pushdown

8x42.5

8x42.5

Rope Pulldown

8x25

8x25

Swissball Crunches 2x30


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Unfortunate events... You ok mate ?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

See - you're beating me on bench press lol I feel weak now.......:laugh:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

GYMBABE said:


> Then that is impressive - muscle may have awesome memory but 100kg squat is a big number - male or female, so well done
> 
> Re the bad for knees quote - the range of motion maybe risky but full range shows true strength, in my opinion.


Thanks babe i was well proud of my efforts, i had to get the trainer to spot me cause i was so frecking scared i was going to kill myself or break something hahahaha

Yea ass to grass is good for showing strength if thats your goal but with BB strenght is not really what were all chasing!!!!!! As a physio i would HATE to see anyone doing full ROM squats with a decent weight otherwise bring on meniscial damage in their early adulthood!! I have seen it all to often in the clinic!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

MissBC said:


> As a physio i would HATE to see anyone doing full ROM squats with a decent weight otherwise bring on meniscial damage in their early adulthood!! I have seen it all to often in the clinic!


Off-topic - but that's all the motivation I need to not do heavy squats deeper than just above parallel. As much as I like you, Bri, I don't want to be a patient


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Off-topic - but that's all the motivation I need to not do heavy squats deeper than just above parallel. As much as I like you, Bri, I don't want to be a patient


welllllllllllllll as much as i like you i wouldnt want to see you in the physio clinic either!!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Beklet said:


> See - you're beating me on bench press lol I feel weak now.......:laugh:


I am pretty bad at chest stuff too as I had a shoulder injury that prevented me from doing any chest work for nearly a year! thats before I had over a year lay off too ha ha



GYMBABE said:


> Then that is impressive - muscle may have awesome memory but 100kg squat is a big number - male or female, so well done
> 
> Re the bad for knees quote - the range of motion maybe risky but full range shows true strength, in my opinion.


Dont get us started on the squat arguement! Although for the first time, I am actually doing ATG squats, which my figures were for, I usually never do them for the reasons Briar stated but I am getting on alright with them just now.



POPPA BEAR said:


> Unfortunate events... You ok mate ?


Yes mate, much better now. Did a thread on it but in short my Dog was paralysed by a car on Saturday and I had to have her put down.

Yesterdays Back Session

40 minutes cardio

Deadlift (to floor)

10x70kg

6x110kg

8x130kg

7x140kg

8x140kg (the fit PT was watching :laugh

Farmers Walk

100kg x 32yds

100kg x 32yds

Wide Grip Chins (I am still too heavy or too weak for these)

8xbw

5xbw

Close Grip Pulldowns

8x100kg

8x100kg

SD


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Nice deads mate, and the chins (not too wide i hope) aint so bad at your bw, i bet the farmers walk had ya puffing though !!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

POPPA BEAR said:


> Nice deads mate, and the chins (not too wide i hope) aint so bad at your bw, i bet the farmers walk had ya puffing though !!


Thanks PB, chins weren't super wide no, I would be too afraid of tearing a bicep lol. After the FW I had to prop myself up against the dumbell rack puffing my ar** off lol, it wasn't a good look 

SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

*Fat Loss Update*

Weighed in at 103.5kg this morning down from 104.5kg last reading.

Did a 7 site skinfold measurement and it came out at 16%. The one site still measures me at 19% so the truth may lie somewhere between the two, so I have a small way to go yet 

SD


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

All moving in the right direction mate :thumb:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice one doc. :thumb:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

POPPA BEAR said:


> All moving in the right direction mate :thumb:





Pithead said:


> Nice one doc. :thumb:


THanks guys :beer:

Current AM weight 103kg down from 103.5kg

Saturdays Leg Session

Squats (ATG)

10x60kg

5x80kg

5x90kg

5x100kg

5x110kg

5x120kg

Dumbell Lunges (reps are each leg so 16 actual reps per set)

8x64kg

8x64kg

SLDL

5x100

5x120

5x142.5kg

SD


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Cool simple workout! Love it!


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Quite a big jump on the squat weight from last week mate.....


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

ElfinTan said:


> Cool simple workout! Love it!


Thanks Tan, I did forget my calf raises tho :whistling:



POPPA BEAR said:


> Quite a big jump on the squat weight from last week mate.....


Ha ha yes mate, I couldn't let Miss BCC beat me, though my reps were lower than last week (5 instead of 8) to compensate. I knew I could do more, just didnt want to stall too quick. Still did ATG squats though, so far no pains.

SD


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

SportDr said:


> Ha ha yes mate, I couldn't let Miss BCC beat me, though my reps were lower than last week (5 instead of 8) to compensate. I knew I could do more, just didnt want to stall too quick. Still did ATG squats though, so far no pains.
> 
> SD


Ah and i didn't want to type the word pride... lol

Yeah i noticed you did 5x5, i'm trying 20 reppers after flicking through Brawn last night


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

POPPA BEAR said:


> Ah and i didn't want to type the word pride... lol
> 
> Yeah i noticed you did 5x5, i'm trying 20 reppers after flicking through Brawn last night


Pride yes ha ha hopefully not before the fall! I bought Brawn myself last week as Nytol recommended it, havent read much so far but it looks really interesting.

20 reppers eh? I have used these in the past and love them, in a love/hate sort of way :laugh:. Love the burning pain, not sure about the sickness and dizziness tho.

Yesterdays Back Session

Deadlift

10x70kg

6x110kg

8x150kg

8x150kg

Chins

8xBW

5xBW

Farmers Walk

100kgx32yds

100kgc32yds

Horizontal Leg Press Calf Press (should have done this with legs but I forgot :whistling: )

8x190kg

8x190kg

SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Previous stats 18/12/08- arms- 15 1/2", chest- 43", waist- 37 1/2", quads- 27", calfs-17.5" and forearms- 13.25".

Current stats 13/01/09- arms- 15", chest- 43", waist- 37", quads- 27", calfs-18" and forearms- 12.75"

Hmmm, so my arms, waist & forearms got smaller, chest & quads are pretty static, calves have grown 1/2".

Overall lost 3kg and dropped estimated BF% from 23 down to 19% by one site measurement.

Have got loads stronger and feel a lot better in myself so it just goes to show the scales aren't everything.

SD


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

SportDr said:


> Have got loads stronger and feel a lot better in myself so it just goes to show the scales aren't everything.
> 
> SD


They never are. If they were, then someone probably would have made a shock-doc about me, like the one last night. It's not how much you weigh, it's how you look.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

dmcc said:


> They never are. If they were, then someone probably would have made a shock-doc about me, like the one last night. It's not how much you weigh, it's how you look.


Yes your right, I know I look better, my waist is much tighter (it was 42") the measurements and weight are irrelevant almost when you consider I am gaining muscle and losing fat at the same time (thanks to chemistry), so a reduction is size is likely to mean fat loss in this context and my weight could remain static (it has slowed down) but with an increase of FFM it would mean I am just losing fat at the same proportion I am gaining muscle.

I knew I had lost some fat from my arms as they looked more vascular yesterday and felt tighter after my workout, the tapemeasure confirmed it. Wonder where its going to come off next?

SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Chest Session

Incline Bench

8x40kg

8x50

6x60

6x80

5x80

Dumbell FLat Bench

8x64

6x64

Cable X-Overs

8xyellow 1 High POsition

8xyellow 1 Medium Position

8x Yellow 1 Low Position

Cable Punches across body

8xyellow 1 High Position

8xyellow 1 Medium Position

8x Yellow 1 Low Position

Cable Tricep Pushdowns

2 sets of 10reps on max weight for machine (red5?)

Cable tricep reverse grip pulldowns

2 sets of 8 reps on yellow 5

Swiss Ball close grip bench (all the benches were full!)

2 sets of 20 reps with a 24kg barbell.

Core work

Swiss ball crunches 2x20

Pliates PLank

Supermans

Swim & Sauna

Gym was super busy tonight so had to make my routine up on the fly, I think doing some different exercises now and again helps shock things and the 20 rep close grip presses made my triceps cane! so I quite enjoyed them.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

8x yellow? Red 5?

Explain please...


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i think he's using resistance bands....different colours = different strengths


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

But of course...


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

dmcc said:


> 8x yellow? Red 5?
> 
> Explain please...





Incredible Bulk said:


> i think he's using resistance bands....different colours = different strengths


Aaargh no! not resistance bands lol (good guess tho), the stupid techno gym equipment at my David Lloyd doesnt have the weight stated on the plates, just a colour code for morons who cant count! Its quite annoying but as long as I am consistent I suppose it doesnt matter if I am lifting 90kg or red plate 1.

Did Shoulders and Biceps today

Barbell Shoulder Press

6x67.5kg

6x67.5kg

Was hoping for 8 but my tris are still beat from yesterday so it was rather an optimistic thought.

Dumbell Lateral Raise (per dumbell)

8x20kg

8x20kg

Cable Rear Delt

8xGreen 6

8xRed 1

Front Delt

8xGreen 6

8x Red 1

Scapular Retractions

12x91kg (full stack)

12x91kg

Preacher Bench Barbell Curls

8x30kg

8x30kg

Cable Hammer Curls

8x25kg

8x25kg

Cable Bicep Curls

8x25kg

8x25kg

Core and abdominal work

SD


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

yellows usually indicate 15kg

blues are 20kg

reds are 25kg

this was at my old gym, are they all coated in rubber with little brass discs on the side??


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Incredible Bulk said:


> yellows usually indicate 15kg
> 
> blues are 20kg
> 
> ...


 NO they are like standard resistance machines with the rectangle plates stacked on top of each other.

THere is about 18 in the stack.

SD


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

64kg db bench... is that 64kg a dumbell or 2x 32kg's mate ?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

POPPA BEAR said:


> 64kg db bench... is that 64kg a dumbell or 2x 32kg's mate ?


2x 32kg PB, the Dumbells don't go above 50kg in David Lloyds, though it hasnt affected me yet lol!

Did 1 hour Cardio Thursday, rested Friday and today did Legs.

Legs

1 hour cardio, bike, treadwalker,stepper.

Squats

10x60kg

10x70kg

5x90kg

5x100kg

5x110kg

8x120kg (three more reps than last week)

Split Squat

8x68kg (2x34kg Dumbells)

8x68kg

SLDL

5x100kg

5x120kg

5x140kg

5x145kg (didnt feel good, my form was off, gonna re-set next week)

SD


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

How you coming along mate?? Still losing the lbs??

Geo


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Geo said:


> How you coming along mate?? Still losing the lbs??
> 
> Geo


Weight has been static mate for the past week? and if anything I am training more and eating less due to the work situation (and a lot of horizontal nightime activity too) so am a littel confused by it. My strength is hard to check as I have just changed to the FST-7 while I am out of work. I have noticed more defenition on my chest tho so I think I am still losing BF, my waist also feels tighter tho I need to so a caliper reading.

First FST-7 Workout Yesterday

Chest

Incline DB press (weight per DB)

12x28kg

12x28kg

10x28kg

8x28kg

Incline DB FLyes

12x14kg

12x14kg

12x14kg

12x14kg

Flat DB Press (chest was fooked by this point lol)

12x22kg

10x22kg

8x22kg

5x22kg

Cable Xover

7 sets

12x yellow 2.

Ouch! Lots of DOMS today from this workout!!

SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

AaArgh! my chest hurts!

Ok moan over, did quads yesterday ooof!

Turns out I have been doing fst-7 wrong and only resting 30seconds between every set, not just the last 7!! No wonder I was so foooked lol

40 minutes cardio then.....

Quads

Leg Extension

72.5kgx12

72.5kgx10

72.5kgx8

72.5kgx8

Squats (didnt go heavier as I felt physically sick!!)

60kgx12

60kgx12

60kgx12

60kgx12

Hack Squat

60kgx12

60kgx12

60kgx12

Horizontal Leg Press (fcuking brutal)

110kgx12

110kgx12

110kgx12

110kgx12

110kgx12

110kgx12

110kgx12

Then did some abs and simming/sauna

SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

*fat loss update*

Weighed in at 102kg

Caliper reading was an unbelieveable 13mm, which equates to 15.7% BF! Thats only 1% off my goal BF and I have two weeks to go :thumbup1:

So in under 6 weeks, I have lost an estimated 7+% BF whilst only losing 4kg of bodyweight. Definately some muscle gain in there, also it shows that in the first month I lost a %BF per week, and the last two weeks I have lost just over three! The reason for this sudden increase are twofold, first, I have been increasing my training to about 5 days a week as I am currently unemployed. I also have for the last two weeks had a regular sex life, which mucks up my diet a bit so hav missed a meal on occasion, therefore there is a slight calorie deficit and an increase in physical activity.

SD


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

SportDr said:


> *fat loss update*
> 
> Weighed in at 102kg
> 
> ...


(JEALOUS :cursing: ) well done mate :rockon:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

pastanchicken said:


> (JEALOUS :cursing: ) well done mate :rockon:





Greekgoddess said:


> Good results there. Keep up the good work...


Thanks both of you, checked my diet and its still pretty identical to the one listed on the first page of the thread. I rotate my sources but the macros end up basically the same. Really happy with the progress here, I am doing a lot of things you see many here preach about being 'wrong' and they are working, cardio prior to weights being one and not keeping it under 30 minutes or at a low intensity.

Not natural training by any means but that just proves you dont need to take much to make gains, even when you are a seasoned user.

SD


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Bloody hell mate, thats some acheivment you've done, and still got 2 weeks to go. Sweet......

Whats your plans after you finish up?? TELL ALL SKINNY..... 

Geo


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Geo said:


> Bloody hell mate, thats some acheivment you've done, and still got 2 weeks to go. Sweet......
> 
> Whats your plans after you finish up?? TELL ALL SKINNY.....
> 
> Geo


Thanks Geo, I really need to get some pics up, this girl I have been seeing is coming round for the weekend so may try to get some done on Sunday, just dont know her well enough to be flexing at her lol.

Plan after two weeks is to go back on the devils p1ss, will post the finalised cycle here but it will be Test & Tren, with dbol. Good mass gaining stack.

Thanks for your support fella :thumbup1:

Yesterdays FST-7 Shoulder Workout

Standing Barbell Press

50kgx10

50kgx8

50kgx8

50kgx8

DB front raise

16kgx10

16kgx8

16kgx8

DB Lateral Raise (16kg a bit too heavy, 14 too light and no 15kg!)

14kgx12

14kgx12

14kgx12

Pumping Sets

DB Lateral Raises

7 sets of 10kgx12

Ouch!

SD


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

nice work mate....lets see them pics mate :thumb:

where are you training?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

DRED said:


> nice work mate....lets see them pics mate :thumb:
> 
> where are you training?


David Lloyd in Maidstone but am hoping to head up to Ministry soon if DB and Magic can get their act together :laugh:

SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Ok, two weeks and I start my next course, depending on how I get on, I will then come off for six months but we will see.

*The course will be as follows:*

Week 1-10 500mg Test E

Week 1-4 40mg Dbol od (pre-workout)

Week 3-9 300mg Tren E

Week 11-12 Test P 100mg e3d

Week 1-12 HCG 500iu per week or twice per week

Week 1-12 Letro 0.25ml od

*PCT:*

*
*Week 13-17 HCG as required (will have plenty left over)

Week 13-16 Clomid 100/50/50/50

Week 13-16 Nolva 40/20/20/20

Yep starting the Tren week 3 is weird eh? My body grows on 250mg so I am not going for a total shock approach, I am tapering things in slowly, growing on the smaller amounts as I go and increasing as I go along.

Dbol is a front load whilst the test e picks up, though I am hitting the cycle running as I have bridged so not sure it was necessary but I just like it :thumbup1: .

Tren kicks in week four as the dbol is running out, I wanted one week where I had everything running at once to see the difference, if I prefer it that way I will just run it like that throughout next time.

I will probably wish I had just run every compound from day 1 right through but I will grow well on this and it shouldn't be too harsh on my body.

SD


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

pus5y:whistling:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

jw007 said:


> pus5y:whistling:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Ha ha fair one Joe fair one :laugh: The cross-over week (week4) I may regret my decision to go slow and steady as I think thats gonna be a hell of a week, saying that, the Tren wont fully kick in that week anyway will it?

SD


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

SportDr said:


> Ha ha fair one Joe fair one :laugh: The cross-over week (week4) I may regret my decision to go slow and steady as I think thats gonna be a hell of a week, saying that, the *Tren wont fully kick in that week anyway will it?*
> 
> SD


No start a week early IMO:thumbup1:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

jw007 said:


> No start a week early IMO:thumbup1:


Yes your right Joe I will edit the original post to bring Tren in week 3. I have never tried Tren before, I am told tren/test combo is fantastic for growth, throw some dbol in the mix and :thumb: .....cant wait!

SD


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

SportDr said:


> Ok, two weeks and I start my next course, depending on how I get on, I will then come off for six months but we will see.
> 
> *The course will be as follows:*
> 
> ...


change the word week for day and it will work wonders lol


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

ShaunMc said:


> change the word week for day and it will work wonders lol


Ha ha not you as well Shaun!!! I feel like an AAS lightweight here :lol:

Perhaps I am being a bit gentle, but other than my short course in October, which was just using up what I had, I havent done a proper course for nearly 2 years, so being a little cautious perhaps  I am sure I will grow like a young weed on it all the same....then wish I had doubled it ha ha

SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Lats

Neutral Chins

8xbw

6xbw

6xbw

Wide Grip Pulldowns

12 x 28.5

12 x 28.5

12 x 28.5

Barbell Row

12 x70

12x 70

12x 70

Low Row

12 x55

12x 55

12x 55

Cable Pullover

7x 12 x 9.5

SD


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

"Neutral chins"?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

dmcc said:


> "Neutral chins"?


Yep not forward or reverse grip, neutral  dont you know your gears?? 

(palms facing each other)

SD

P.s I got you your 6th star, now your a Super Sherrif


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Cheers mate, the £20's in the post.

Now, had you said "palms facing", I wouldn't have questioned it...


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Funny week!

Started Letro 0.25ml od on Monday, two reasons, first to let my blood levels stabilise before I start my course, second, the HCG shots gave me gyno on my left nip, now much less painful, thanks DB :thumbup1:

Weighed in Tuesday at 101.5kg

Decided to be an impatient gimp and take 20mg dbol prior to workout as a build up to cycle, began on Wednesday.

Weighed in on Thursday morning at 104kg!!

So thinking the letro would keep the water off was a bit of an error, though its always worked before lol, now my weight wil mean nothing and I will only have the mirror and calipers to go by.

Caliper reading today shows no change 15.7%BF odd as I havent changed anything.

Trained Chest today

Incline DB press (weight per DB)

12x28kg

12x28kg

10x28kg

8x28kg

Incline DB FLyes

12x14kg

12x14kg

12x14kg

12x14kg

Flat DB Press (chest was fooked by this point lol)

12x22kg

10x22kg

8x22kg

5x22kg

Cable Xover

7 sets

12x yellow 2.

This felt very tough, I had a rest then tried to do Triceps, forget that lol

Triceps

CLose Grip Bench

12x 40kg

12x 40kg

8x 40kg

5x 40kg

Dips (these were pathetic my tris had had it)

8x BW

5 xBW

Gave up last set

Overhead Cable Extension

7x 12 reps of 17.5kg as per FST-7

SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Did calves and Abs today

Standing Calf Press On Smith Machine

75's x100kg

Seated Calf Press on Simth Machine

75's x100kg

Rope Crunches

2x20 reps

Woodchoppers

Hanging Leg Raises

SD


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

Why no pics doc ??? :confused1:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

welsh_ryan said:


> Why no pics doc ??? :confused1:


No-one to take em mate, will have to work out the timer thingy on the camera and do the myself, no excuses I keep saying to myself I have to get them done lol

SD


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey if I can get my man-boobs out on this site (and will do again on cycle day 1) then you can get your honed and chiselled bod out too.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

dmcc said:


> Hey if I can get my man-boobs out on this site (and will do again on cycle day 1) then you can get your honed and chiselled bod out too.


Well that got me motivated so I was just about to do them when the battery died in the camera, its charging now so will have pics up today!

SD


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hmmm I think I smell a convenient excuse.... Mate I've seen your FB photos, you have nothing to hide (apart from how skinny you were 10 years ago :lol: )


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

dmcc said:


> Hmmm I think I smell a convenient excuse.... Mate I've seen your FB photos, you have nothing to hide (apart from how skinny you were 10 years ago :lol: )


Lol I am not!! ha ha give me an hour to charge it and then I will take the photos, already owrked out the timer thingy so it shouldnt be a prob.

SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Ok Todays photos pre cycle.

5' 11"

103kg

36yrs young.







Not sure why my calves look small in the leg pic, left one butt cheek hanging out by request, you know who you are :laugh:

Will post a front shot when my belly stops being bloated from my shake lool!

SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Ok so a little picture story lol,

I started weight training in early 2004 following an ACL rupture whilst sparring in Taekwon-do, here is how I looked then:



After Training for a year and a half, with a couple of light test E/dbol cycles thrown in for good measure I looked like this:



In Dec 2006, I got knocked off my motorbike for the first time, then again in Jul 2007. BOth left me too injured to train and with cumulative injuries from my training I gave up altogether. Combined with going back to old poor eating habits I lost my gains and put on fat to look like this:



I stayed like this until june 08 when I began dieting the weight off, was 27%BF at that time!! In September 08 I began weight training again @ 24%BF and as you can see in my previous post I am more or less back to where I was in 2005 and it has only taken 5 months! Which is what I was aiming for. This time I am injury free though :thumb: Looking forward to shedding a bit more BF and putting on more muscle.

SD


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

you have some good size in those recent pics mate. legs look good especially you should look real good once dieted down.

also try stayin on your motorbike in the future


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the butt cheek SD :thumb:

Legs looking huuuuuuuuuge. Actually, looking quite nice generally. Apart from the hair.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Good size Dude, im liking the legs alot. Big wheels are always hard to acheive.

Once you Cut up a bit more dude, it will help with the overall package. You will look alot bigger than you acatually are.

Shame about the Wellies in the back ground though. 

Geo


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I think he looks hot :wub:

:laugh:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

dmcc said:


> I think he looks hot :wub:
> 
> :laugh:


if he sticks the wellies on and takes some more pics then YES..  :whistling:

Geo


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Geo said:


> if he sticks the wellies on and takes some more pics then YES..  :whistling:
> 
> Geo


Oooh rubber fetish!!

Actually, isn't it weird how a few years plus a bit of meat can make someone so much better-looking? Not that I'm saying you were munted 10 years ago, SD...


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Thankyou for your comments guys I am laughing a lot at those :laugh: :lol: welly pics? well I guess it could have been worse and you asked for willy pics :lol:

Got to do a front Double Bi still...

SD


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

well done there mate  )


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

SportDr said:


> Thankyou for your comments guys I am laughing a lot at those :laugh: :lol:


Oi that was meant from the heart, bitch!

*Sulks*


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

dmcc said:


> Oi that was meant from the heart, bitch!
> 
> *Sulks*


Yeh you love my mohawk really, its my mid life crisis haircut :laugh:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Mid-life crisis?? You're only 36 FFS!!

Bet you'd look hot with a shaved/cropped head...

*Goes to lie down in a darkened room*


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Greekgoddess said:


> Thought you would look like the university type, or an osteopath . Didn't think you would be young, handsome or muscular..... so there you go!


So you thought he was a geek :lol: :lol:

Looking good SD :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

And until about 2003 that view could have been justified............ Then he turned into the muscular stud he is today.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Actually I know what you mean - sort of bookish. But he's definitely brains as well as brawn.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Sounds like you have 2 admirers ...

3 sum?.... :whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'd go bi for GG  She could probably teach me a thing or two.

Back on topic, looking good mate, soon will be time to get my own baps out again...


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

You crack me up guys lol. Thanks again. Anyone else need a snow plough to get out of there front door?? Think I will put James Bondesque skis on the motorbike :laugh:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Jees**** Doc! Good going there mate. :thumb:


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Impressive legs mate..And a pretty damn good transformation (the hair needs to go though) :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, you took pics over time and that was cool.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Oooh rubber fetish!!
> 
> Actually, isn't it weird how a few years plus a bit of meat can make someone so much better-looking? Not that I'm saying you were munted 10 years ago, SD...


DMCC loves the meat...


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

your a bit of a unit there sport dr looking good bud whats you doing at the moment cycle wise- nice mohawk there bud i had one at uni for couple of months made me look scarrryyyy raaaaaaaaa!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

laurie g said:


> your a bit of a unit there sport dr looking good bud whats you doing at the moment cycle wise- nice mohawk there bud i had one at uni for couple of months made me look scarrryyyy raaaaaaaaa!


Cycle is on page 5 mate, start it this Saturday :thumb: hopefully the snow will be melted by then and I can ge tto the gym!

SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Ok cycle starts tomorrow (well today as I am gonna be sooo musy tomorrow) so I am shooting my firdt 500mg Test E tonight! Bring on the pain!...I mean gains! 

SD


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Good stuff SD looking forward to seeing your progress over the next few months.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Good stuff SD looking forward to seeing your progress over the next few months.


Thanks Fozy :thumbup1:

Cycle has begun in ernest, injected 500mg Test E on Fri, then Sat took 40mg dbol prior to workout. Sunday injected 2000iu HCG to kickstart the balls, will see how I go but the aim is to inject 500iu per week minimum and also took another 40mg prior to workout. WOrkouts detailed below.

Saturday. Chest

Incline DB Press (per dumbell)

28kgx12

28kgx10

28kgx10

28kgx5 (triceps gave out here, they are holding me back on this exercise)

Incline DB Fly

14kgx12

14kgx12

14kgx12

14kgx12 (this felt easy, need to up this gently to protect RC)

Flat DB Press

22kgx12 (felt very easy so changed DB)

28kgx12

28kgx12

28kgx6 (not sure wat happened here, felt really strong then just ran out of gas)

Cable x-over

7sets of 12 reps low eight FST-7 style

Sunday Quads

Leg Extension Warm ups

75kgx12 (4sets)

Squats

60kgx10

80kgx10

100kgx10

120kgx5

130kgx10! (not sure where this sudden burst of strength came from)

Hack Squat

70kgx10

70kgx10

Had to quit here, the effort on the last squat set left me feeling nauseous and a bit peculiar. Nowhere near as strong as I was, gotta keep up the momentum though without overdoing it. That leg session was good but going all out on the squat killed it. I feel good I pushed out double my previous efforts on the 130 tho!

Bodyweight still 103kg, letro is keeping the water off nicely.

SD


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

just looked on page 5 mate cant see your stack on that page.....

i take it its test e and d.bol as above....

what doses mate?

 )


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I dont think you need the cable crossovers with flys in there SD, I actually dont think you even need the flys in there either...lol

Maybe perhaps for some facial stretching at the end with a good pump perhaps?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

SD how are you finding taking your Dbol in one go, i'm spreading mine over the day, any advantage your way?


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Looking really good SD, Legs looking pretty darn good.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

DRED said:


> just looked on page 5 mate cant see your stack on that page.....
> 
> i take it its test e and d.bol as above....
> 
> ...


It is on page 5, 3 posts from the bottom but here it is pasted:

*The course will be as follows:*

*
*Week 1-10 500mg Test E

Week 1-4 40mg Dbol od (pre-workout)

Week 3-9 300mg Tren E

Week 11-12 Test P 100mg e3d

Week 1-12 HCG 500iu per week or twice per week

Week 1-12 Letro 0.25ml od

*PCT:*

*
*Week 13-17 HCG as required (will have plenty left over)

Week 13-16 Clomid 100/50/50/50

Week 13-16 Nolva 40/20/20/20



hackskii said:


> I dont think you need the cable crossovers with flys in there SD, I actually dont think you even need the flys in there either...lol
> 
> Maybe perhaps for some facial stretching at the end with a good pump perhaps?


Yes thats just the way it was laid out in the FST programme. If I try something, I do it to the letter first, then I feel justified if I need to moan about it ha ha. Quite liking the flys, havent done them for ages and am going easy on myself. I think they are the major contributor to my DOMS from hell too!



YoungGun said:


> SD how are you finding taking your Dbol in one go, i'm spreading mine over the day, any advantage your way?


40mg in one go I have decided is too much for me. I tried it and got a headache every time so I am going for two doses of 20mg. I used to split them up over the day but this dosent feel any different from that, still waiting for it to fully kick in at the moment.



colt24 said:


> Looking really good SD, Legs looking pretty darn good.


Thanks Colt, just hope the rest of me catches up to them :thumbup1:

Lats Today

Neutral Chins

8xbw

6xbw

6xbw (no stronger here was expecting a big difference hmmm)

Widegrip Lat Pulldowns

12x33.5kg

12x33.5kg

12x33.5kg (ok big improvement here)

Bent Over Rows

8x70kg

8x70kg

8x70kg (these were parallel and reaching right to the floor with good form)

Hammer Machine Rows

12x60

12x60

12x60 (felt much stronger here, I think I have more endurance than before)

Lat Pullovers

7sets

15x13kgx7 (felt a lot easier than last week, lats felt very pumped afterward)

Overall the extra 250mg of test and the 40mg per day of dbol is having an effect on my strength and endurance though not as much as I would like but its early days. The letro is keeping all the water off, so far only 2.5kg heavier than before I started, which technically I did two weeks ago when I introduced 20mg dbol per day, then added in the extra test and dbol this saturday. Early days and already good results so I will be patient :thumbup1:

SD


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

SD said:


> Thanks Fozy :thumbup1:
> 
> Cycle has begun in ernest, injected 500mg Test E on Fri, then Sat took 40mg dbol prior to workout. Sunday injected 2000iu HCG to kickstart the balls, will see how I go but the aim is to inject 500iu per week minimum and also took another 40mg prior to workout. WOrkouts detailed below.
> 
> ...


I've met u in person and your not a small bloke but these weights i have highlited are tiny!!! Whats wrong with your chest?


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

SD said:


> It is on page 5, 3 posts from the bottom but here it is pasted:
> 
> *The course will be as follows:*
> 
> ...


And these!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

heavyweight said:


> And these!


Size and strength don't always go hand in hand. I've seen lads of no more than 10 stone bench pressing 100kg.

Maybe SD has impeccable form?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

ba baracuss said:


> Size and strength don't always go hand in hand. I've seen lads of no more than 10 stone bench pressing 100kg.
> 
> Maybe SD has impeccable form?


Ha ha thanks for that BA. The flat bench comes after 8 sets of 12 of other chest exercises heavy, by that time my triceps are toast as I have done 96 repetitions to that point! The weights are not tiny however lol, thats 22kg per side and DB's are much harder to press than BB, its not huge but it isnt tiny either lol

If I was doing sets of 5 and flat bench was first, I would in honesty be doing 36kg per side. Still not massive but enough for me for now, after all I had a two year lay off and have only been lifting since September 

SD


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ever tried doing bench and inclines on a swiss ball?

They work rather well and ballance is pretty tough, especially using one hand at a time.

You dont need alot of weight, but you will get sore too.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Ever tried doing bench and inclines on a swiss ball?
> 
> They work rather well and ballance is pretty tough, especially using one hand at a time.
> 
> You dont need alot of weight, but you will get sore too.


Yes I have Scott I do like them, and although I dont need to, I do worry that I will burst the things lol

SD


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

SD said:


> Yes I have Scott I do like them, and although I dont need to, I do worry that I will burst the things lol
> 
> SD


Legit comment, there is one specially made for that and it isnt the swiss ball.

I was reading on some westside site that some dude had some big dumbells and the ball burst, it broke both arms near the elbo when the weight came crashing down.

I use light weight and super controlled movements, I do the inclines first, the roll up and finish the set off with bench, the pumps are pretty amazing.

One arm at a time is even harder.


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Legit comment, there is one specially made for that and it isnt the swiss ball.
> 
> I was reading on some westside site that some dude had some big dumbells and the ball burst, it broke both arms near the elbo when the weight came crashing down.
> 
> ...


They r great things, and really help u develope all the stabilizing muscles, i have noticed good definition in the past from using them.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

heavyweight said:


> Well bin training since sep aswell i'm pushing 32kg each side for 10,10,10,8 incline bench, i am obviously stronger than u, not meaning to have a go or nothin:lol:
> 
> O yeah and whats with the lat pulldown:lol:


Well I am really not doing this to get strong so I am not bothered really 



hackskii said:


> Legit comment, there is one specially made for that and it isnt the swiss ball.
> 
> I was reading on some westside site that some dude had some big dumbells and the ball burst, it broke both arms near the elbo when the weight came crashing down.
> 
> ...


Will give that a try Scott, I know one of the biggets benchers in my gym often does this, you have to super control the weight on the way down or the ball kinda bounces you about lol

SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Yesterday Hams and Calves

SLDL

10x60kg

5x100kg

5x120kg

6x150kg

4x160kg

1x170kg PB

Seated Leg Curls

10x60kg

10x60kg

10x60kg

10x60kg

Standing Smith Calf Raise

10x130kg

10x130kg

8x130kg

8x130kg

5x130kg

Seated Smith Calf Raise

10x130kg

10x130kg

8x130kg

6x130kg

5x130kg

Good hammy session, got a lifetime PB yay!! fair to say the dbol has kicked in now :thumbup1:


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

SD said:


> Yesterday Hams and Calves
> 
> SLDL
> 
> ...


If that 170kg is a squat, i now have the upmost respect for ya mate:lol:

Honestly i couldn't squat, noway:tongue:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

heavyweight said:


> If that 170kg is a squat, i now have the upmost respect for ya mate:lol:
> 
> Honestly i couldn't squat, noway:tongue:


Hmm, you are weirdWhy are you obsessed with SD's lifts:confused1:

By the way there Straight Leg Dead Lifts:whistling:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

tel3563 said:


> Hmm, you are weirdWhy are you obsessed with SD's lifts:confused1:
> 
> By the way there Straight Leg Dead Lifts:whistling:


Yup hamstring exercise and one of the best!

Ok trained my 'weak'  chest today.

Dumbbell Flat Bench

10x22kg

8x28kg

7x36kg

6x36kg

Incline BB Bench

8x60kg

8x60kg

6x60kg

8x60kg

Incline DB Fly

8x16kg

8x16kg

8x16kg

8x16kg

7 sets of 10 reps cable flys for pump

Triceps 2 sets of each to failure

Pushdowns

Rope Pulldowns

Overhead Pullovers

Overhead Rope Pullovers

Close Grip Bench

Ok, worked out that my triceps are fatiguing way before my pecs resulting in poor bench weights, as after I couldn't press any more, I could still fly no problem, even upped my DB fly weight to 16kg and that was easy so will go higher next session. Got to work my triceps harder if I want to improve my bench weight, so added in a load of triceps work at the end of the session.

In the mirror, my chest is looking better each session, I can see more definition and more of the muscle moving underneath the skin if I tense my pec, so I am happy with that progress.

SD


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

170kg on SLDL?!?! Bloody hell...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice SLDL mate

Legs looking big in avvy too


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

dc55 said:


> eeeerrrrr how about you stop posting on this thread, as your polluting it and are insulting people. RULES matey.
> 
> SD nice lifts mate, especially SLDL.
> 
> One question, how would you do seated calf raises on the smith?? Put the bar on your knees, yeah?


Thanks fella :thumbup1:

Yes seated calf is done by putting the bar across your knees and using a stepper or plates to put your toes on. I highly recommend using the bar pad and even a towel over that if you go heavy as it is very painful otherwise! Its good as you can rack it easily yourself, no spotter required.



jw007 said:


> Nice SLDL mate
> 
> Legs looking big in avvy too


Thanks Joe, nowhere near your bicep power yet though  gotta let my upper body catch up with my legs :laugh:

Thing is, I have not trained legs more than my upper body, if anything I had to stop training legs at various points because of my ACL repair. I had injuries to triceps tendon and RC on my left that prevented chest work at one point but my legs just grow like weeds!

I wouldnt train them at all but as I train sometimes every day, I would run out of bodyparts too fast if I didnt:laugh:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Ok into week three of cycle so in comes the tren! So far so good, jabbed it on Friday and have a good sense of well being with it, though I had a funny 'turn' on SUnday evening which left me a little dizzy for a while and I went to bed early. All better now.

Saturday Chest

Flat Bench

22kgx10

22kgx10

36kgx8

36kgx5

Incline Fly

16kgx10

20kgx8

20kgx8

Incline Bench

28kgx12

28kgx6

28kgx6

Triceps

Superset of rope pulldowns then straigh bar pushdowns.

Sunday Back/Legs

Deadlift

100x10

130x4

150x4

170x4

200 Fail!

Chinups

BWx8

BWx5

BWx5

Squats

100x10

110x4

120x4

130x4

Cable lat pulls

2sets of 10-12

Biceps

Cable curls

4 sets of 10-12

V busy week at work so I crammed a lot of compounds in to the weekend.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

For bench it was dumbells right?

I like how I feel on tren, with the exception of being hot and loss of cardio.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

hackskii said:


> For bench it was dumbells right?
> 
> I like how I feel on tren, with the exception of being hot and loss of cardio.


Yes Scott, weight is per dumbell. I dont get any effect on my chest from barbell but I definately feel it from Dumbells. I forgot to put it on there but I did a load of cable x-overs as well and my chest hurt from my sternum to my shoulder for four days ha ha!

SD


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

dmcc said:


> 170kg on SLDL?!?! Bloody hell...


I concur, **** the bed.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Ok, have had a two week break!! thanks to working away in London and moving house last weekend, so this week I am caning it as I am off for a week.

Sunday Chest

Worked up to 6x 40kg Db flat bench PB

Incline Bench Flyes

Worked up to 10x 20kg DB

Cable x-overs

High/middle/low

Tricep Supersets

Rope pulldowns/T-bar pushdowns

Overhead rope pull/ overhead t-bar press

Close Grip Bench (Smith)

30kg as many reps as I could do!

Monday Quads

Squats

worked up to 8x140kg Squat

Barbell Hack Squats

worked up to 8 x 110kg Hack Squat then hurt my back by using [email protected] form!!! grrrr

Leg Extensions

2 sets of full rack x8 reps.

P1ssed at myself for letting my form go, it felt so good and I was cruising the weight, I just got cocky...live and learn! Will be recovering from the injury 1-2 weeks as have had it before so will have a programme of isolation moves in the interim :cursing:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ah I wondered where you'd got to! You've missed a lot...


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

dmcc said:


> Ah I wondered where you'd got to! You've missed a lot...


If its anything like what was happening before I left, then I havent missed much lol.

Well what a drama my last two weeks have been, I caught suspected Typhoid Fever from my training buddy, fortunately I was innoculated 12 years ago, with a 10 year jab, so I got it but not very bad. Basically I have had two weeks of flu like symptoms, plus headache, constipation, loss of appetite, then a day of vomiting and one day of diahorrea. Feel a bit run down now but much better than I was. As a bonus, I lost loads of weight, it appears to have hit my bodyfat too, BF has dropped to 13-14%! with a loss of 4kg bodyweight. I look more vascular and defined so on reflection, perhaps it was a good thing! Not exactly the bulking cycle I had planned but I am just rolling with the punches right now and doing the best I can.

Trained the weekend though felt pretty weak, did back and pulled a nice 170kg DL for 4 reps, then did an 80kg standing barbell shoulder press just cos I felt like it which was a PB!! I think if I hadn't been ill last week, I could have done more. Will be training most days this week, will put up any PB's of which I hope to reach a few more before the end of the cycle.

SD


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Sh1t man I've heard of extreme dieting but that's mental!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

dmcc said:


> Sh1t man I've heard of extreme dieting but that's mental!


Yeh really worked lol!

Flat benched 2x 42kg dumbells today, 1 set of 6, 1 set of 3, which is another pb :thumb:

SD


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

WElcome back Sugar!!!!!!


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Looks like its all coming together nicely!

Lovely feeling when you hit a PB


----------



## Matt a2 (May 16, 2009)

SD said:


> I felt bloated all the time and my ring was super sore after giving birth to a pineapple every 2-3 days, it would just heal then out would pop another one tearing it all open again....ouch!
> 
> SD


LOL!, too much info there :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

lol @ torn ring.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Wow I didnt think it had been that long since I last updated!! 23rd March! Ok its 5th June now and I have been in PCT for three weeks so am on 50mg clomid and 20mg Nolva per day. To be honest I haven't coped with PCT very well, First two weeks I noticed a steady decline in libido but last weekend it was almost none existent, that is despite having taken 100mg Clomid and 40mg Nolva for the two previous weeks. Things got so bad I injected 50mg Test E into my quad to perk me up a bit, which has helped a little.

Overall I feel quite low in energy, libido is low, strength is down, body image is poor, stress is up as a result and I am losing a lot of hair?! its small wonder steroids are addictive, I almost want to go back on again rather than face weeks of this and if it werent for current financial situation I think I would have been banging in Test E & Tren by now.

Next cycle I am going to have Proviron included in PCT and maybe run some HCG into the PCT rather than finishing before it.

For now I am going to keep up the routine and diet and ride this out, any tips welcome.

Take care guys

SD


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Bloody hell I thought you'd gone into witness protection...


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

dmcc said:


> Bloody hell I thought you'd gone into witness protection...


Ha ha, yes well a new girlfriend and another house move, plus working away for two weeks = Disappearance lol

SD


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Another GF? Another move?? And here was I thinking I was keeping up with you on FB, taking the mick out of your dodgy ginger goatee and stuff...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

SD said:


> Wow I didnt think it had been that long since I last updated!! 23rd March! Ok its 5th June now and I have been in PCT for three weeks so am on 50mg clomid and 20mg Nolva per day. To be honest I haven't coped with PCT very well, First two weeks I noticed a steady decline in libido but last weekend it was almost none existent, that is despite having taken 100mg Clomid and 40mg Nolva for the two previous weeks. Things got so bad I injected 50mg Test E into my quad to perk me up a bit, which has helped a little.
> 
> Overall I feel quite low in energy, libido is low, strength is down, body image is poor, stress is up as a result and I am losing a lot of hair?! its small wonder steroids are addictive, I almost want to go back on again rather than face weeks of this and if it werent for current financial situation I think I would have been banging in Test E & Tren by now.
> 
> ...


Hey boss, did you run any HCG in your cycle or PCT?

Let me tell you this, it is no doubt in my mind that because you didnt run HCG or not enough this is the problem as it makes perfect sense, let me explain.

The Clomid does a great job at bumping the pituitary to speed, but if the nuts are not online prior to the addition of clomid/nolva, they wont respond any time soon.

Because they have not had much stimulation, they became atrophied, just like a arm in a cast that is removed, it/they will be weak.

The LH bump from clomid is not enough to fire the nuts if one is quite supressed.

Supression can be from either a long cycle, or a very supressive drug like tren, deca, anadrol, etc, either way, when guys are totally shut down, they might take up to a year to get better.

This is unacceptable as testosterone is crucial for everything, like lipid profiles, mood, energy, blood sugar regulation, everything, so it is no doubt guys go back on because they dont feel good.

I would jab some HCG today mate, and HCG is totally awesome for getting the lipido back up to speed, even within one day this can happen.

Proviron is ok, I am running it in my PCT right now (7 days left), and I feel great actually, but I used 20,000iu HCG during the cycle and in PCT (total).

You no doubt will need between 10,000 and 20,000 to get back into speed.

Clomid and nolva again.

If the cycle was something less supressive like a test only cycle or a d-bol cycle that lasted 4 to 6 weeks, clomid alone would be just fine.

When playing around with the 19-nortestosterone drugs, HCG would be a very good idea in the mix.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Hey boss, did you run any HCG in your cycle or PCT?
> 
> Let me tell you this, it is no doubt in my mind that because you didnt run HCG or not enough this is the problem as it makes perfect sense, let me explain.
> 
> ...


Thanks Scott,

I ran HCG at 2000iu per week throughout the cycle (10weeks), this just about maintained my testicular size. Since starting PCT there has been no atrophy and my balls 'feel' as if they are their normal size. Do you still think I need more HCG?

The cycle did contain Tren and Test, so was suppressive, hence the high HCG dosage do you think this has desensitised the leydig cells so that the clomid won't have an effect? I can't up the dose to 100mg again, at that dose my eyes hurt all the time and I felt an emotional wreck.

The small jab of 50mg Test E, has perked me up a bit, not much but at least I can feel like a man in the bedroom department lol, what are your thoughts on this? Once every two weeks if at all?

Work is scarce right now so money is tight but if you think HCG is the key still, then I will get some next payday.

Regards

SD


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, that is gonna be a hard one to answer.

You have used a total of 20,000iu HCG.

Now if you had an AI in there or at the very least nolva, then desentization issue probably isnt the cause.

It does sound like your testosterone levels are low, I would take a couple more jabs of HCG and do a short PCT.

Try taking Vitamin D and E with this one, defiencies in vitamin D tend to have less success with HCG.

You could also consider a prolactin inhibitor.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Well, that is gonna be a hard one to answer.
> 
> You have used a total of 20,000iu HCG.
> 
> ...


Thanks Scott,

I ran letro at a a very low dose throughout, kept the water at bay perfectly and didn't hit my libido hardly at all.

I have two more weeks of clomid/nolva and can't afford any more HCG just now so I will have to go with those. Incidentally I feel much better after the 50mg jab of test e five days ago, probably unsuprisingly, I wonder how much it will set me back or delay recovery now I have done that? Had to do something though, I felt like [email protected], perhaps I should just tough it out?

Thanks

SD


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I was thinking about this yesterday.

I thought to myself that there is no way the nuts would not be ready with 1000iu a week of HCG, the nuts should be ok.

Then it hit me......

If you had 5,000iu HCG amps and you used the water it comes with (saline), then it would have gone bad in about a week, so every subsequent injection you were taking pretty much might have been worthless.

If you had used Bacteriostatic water it would last about a month, beings that each 5000iu would be injected over 5 weeks, that still would be bad at the very least by a week, and possibly more.

Another thing that may have happened is the HCG got hot or warm and degraded, I myself have had bad HCG that when I tested it with a pregnancy kit, it didnt show positive.

So, although you did use 20,000iu in total over 10 weeks chances are if it was their solvent, you would not have been ready to start PCT because the nuts were not fully ready.

That may have happened.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Interesting you say that Hackskii.. I get the usual HCG and mine says Bac water is included ??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Goose said:


> Interesting you say that Hackskii.. I get the usual HCG and mine says Bac water is included ??


If you are using the stuff that comes with the pregnyl (solvent amp), then it is not bacteriostatic water but saline water.

You can use either or but the back water will keep the HCG working much longer, and possibly by weeks.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey Hacks,

My Amps were 2000iu each so I used an entire ampule each week in one hit. It definately restored, then maintained testicular size.

What do you think about the TRT dose of 50mg Test E every two weeks running Clomid and Nolva alongside? perhaps tapering the TRT dose to 25mg?

Cheers

SD


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Did you use an AI or nolva when you did the 2000?

If not then you could very well have some desentization issue going on.

Some guys will taper the dose down using a SERM and over time they tend to recover and they are not without testosterone.

Its hard to say mate, but I would not do 2000 in one hit each week like that, I mean you could if you had nolva run the whole time.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Did you use an AI or nolva when you did the 2000?
> 
> If not then you could very well have some desentization issue going on.
> 
> ...


No Nolva run alongside, just Letro. Any less than 2000iu and my balls didn't perk up at all?

SD


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I am not sure, I know that when I do HCG during, that I still get testicular atrophy @ 1000iu a week of HCG.

So, I run it during the clearance time and run it for like the first week of PCT, and then I notice they respond better.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Sorry its been so long, very quick update, using someone elses PC!

Had a sperm test done 3 months after completing PCT as described earlier in the thread, here are the results

Concentration 8million per ml should be above 20million

Total Motile SPerm 37% should be above 50%

Rapid Progression 8% should be above 25%

Slow Progression 29%

Non-Progressive 14%

Immobile 49%

Not a good result considering my nutrition and having done a good PCT plus waiting 6 months :confused1:

Waiting on a follow up appt with GP to find out what the next step is, meanwhile I am taking ZMA again. I dont drink, smoke or wear tight underwear so its most likely steroid related primary infertility. Hope this helps others to make an informed choice considering steroid use.

Any thoughts from anyone? will try to get on again to check responses.

Thankyou

SD


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello mate,good to see you back!

Valuable info above,especially considering your healthy approach,all the best


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Give it another 6 months, you should be ok.

I think proviron might be of some help here.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

bad news mate. did you have any checks done before steroid use?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

ParaManiac said:


> Hello mate,good to see you back!
> 
> Valuable info above,especially considering your healthy approach,all the best


Thanks Para, not back as such as I have to use someone elses computer, its in there living room so due to the 'sensitive' nature of the subjects, I have to wait till they are out lol. Good to see you too tho mate :thumb:



hackskii said:


> Give it another 6 months, you should be ok.
> 
> I think proviron might be of some help here.


THanks Scott, I thought the same which is reassuring, just goes to show how long it REALLY takes to recover from a cycle and that's with a PCT! I felt fine long ago but the hidden damage is still there to see. Will have some bloods done before I consider Proviron, so I can get an accurate baseline, will post it up here. Good to see you mate :thumbup1:



hilly2008 said:


> bad news mate. did you have any checks done before steroid use?


Hi Hilly, thanks for your reply. Checks? as in bloods or sperm test? No I didn't have either this time, have always been fine before but this was the first time sperm count was anything I was concerned about as I am planning a family  . Not been an issue in the past as such. Will try to get the GP to do bloods, am speaking to him today.

THanks guys reps all round!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

The last thing that comes around is the sperm issue.

All levels can be normal but the sperm is the last thing that comes around.

Most likely because FSH was not stimulating the sertoli cells.

HCG from what I know does not have that much of a stimulation effect on the sertoli cells.

Not to mention it takes intra-testicular testosterone (ITT) inside the nuts to help the sperm, that is in a very high concintration compared to serum levels.

So, the lack of ITT and also FSH no doubt makes this the longest to come around.

Clomid can double LH and increase FSH by up to 50%.

With the exception of HMG which has 150/150-----75/75.......LH/FSH

I dont think you need anything right now, but just some time to let the sperm catch up to the rest of the recovery.

I am pretty sure you wont have anything to worry about, maybe less than 6 months, maybe just a few months, in the mean time you can practice, practice, and practice more....lol

I also think it will take a few loads to get the new stuff to the surface....lol

Again, more practice.......lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i was just curious as to if you had sperm count checked before as it may have always been a little low etc?

This is the problem with steroid use and not getting full check ups first. like using any drug if you dont have your natural levels checked first you never no if its the drugs/ socila life you lead or if you always had the issue.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this SD. I hope that it gets successfully resolved quickly.

If you do get an endocrine panel done as part of your bloods, could you post up the results. This may help work out what could be going on.

I suspect that hacks is on the right lines with testicular insensitivity, rather than a secretion problem at the pituitary, but the bloods should reveal whether this is the case or not.

There are a number of possible mechanisms which can undermine spermatogenesis. In addition to excessive inbound LH signalling, or with FSH, there can be problems if estrogen levels fall outside a particular range, as well as a host of other paracrine signalling problems. If you find out that everything is fine at the pituitary, and test and estrogen levels are fine, then let us know. I have some notes from some research I did a while ago on signalling problems and morphological changes to the seminiferous tubule. IIRC although it was specifically orientated towards problems with fenugreek use. there were some findings which apply to general insensitivity mechanisms.

All the best,

J


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

hackskii said:


> The last thing that comes around is the sperm issue.
> 
> All levels can be normal but the sperm is the last thing that comes around.
> 
> ...


Lol @ practise, am getting plenty of that Scott buddy :thumbup1:  . Got my bloods done today, full androgen screen and a full blood count for good measure. Will post the results if I get the computer to myself tomorrow.

Thanks for the advice, I would be oh so tempted to take the Clomid I have to try to improve things, but I not loving the idea of crying like a girl for weeks again :lol: so your right, let nature take its course over the next six months. I have a repeat sperm test booked for three weeks time also.



hilly2008 said:


> i was just curious as to if you had sperm count checked before as it may have always been a little low etc?
> 
> This is the problem with steroid use and not getting full check ups first. like using any drug if you dont have your natural levels checked first you never no if its the drugs/ socila life you lead or if you always had the issue.


I have had androgen and sperm tests previously and they were fine. I was even a sperm donor not so long ago. Baselines would have been useful at this point in time however, when you have the tests done, they give you 'acceptable parameters' on the test results. Whether my results are higher or lower than prior to my cycle I won't know, I will know whether they are within acceptable parameters however and that is all I really care about even if it isn't as scientific as before and after blood/sperm work.

Will posts my results up ASAP, should have them back tomorrow (advantage of working in the NHS).

THanks for your interest guys.

SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks guys, spoke to GP, he said that my sperm test result was indicative of sub-infertility, so pregnancy still possible just less likely than if levels were normal which is good news. Re-test in three weeks then referral to fertility specialist if that comes back a poor result again (it will).

Got my bloods back:

Full blood count was absolutely normal.

*Androgen test:*

FSH: 3.7 U/L range 1.4-12.4

LH: 8.0 U/L range 1.5-8.6

*Testosterone* 14.2 nmol/L range 10.5-36.0

*SHBG* 61.8 nmol/L range 14.0-48.0 *HIGH*

*Free Androgen Index* 23.0 Range 42-200 *LOW*

Free androgen or Free Testosterone as we know it, is calculated from dividing the Test by the SHBG and multiplying the answer by 100.

I have reasonable FSH, LH and Test scores, but because my SHBG is so high, its rendering a large proportion of my testosterone useless as it binds to the SHBG, hence a low adrogen score.

Unfortunately the bloodwork hasn't provided a solution as such, just opened more doors lol.

I would like to figure out why my SHBG is so high? Wiki lists the common causes as being elevated estrogen or Hyperthyroidism. Is there a link to my previous steroid usage? High androgens are said to reduce SHBG levels but I guess post cycle my estrogen was high, during cycle I used Letro, so it definately wasn't high then. Could my estrogen be high still six months later?

Now that SHBG is high, how long will this last? I can cope fine, I feel ok, a little fatigued perhaps, waiting out six months wont be a problem.

Will the absence of free test be the cause of my low sperm count? Does it reflect a low inter-testicular testosterone (ITT) level?

Lastly, Proviron. It binds strongly to SHBG but in higher doses (>450mg) can suppress FSH,LH. It feels like a waste to use an expensive drug such as Proviron to just scoop up SHBG but whatever works right? Doses recommended previously were in the 150mg od region, with SHBG at this level, what are your thoughts on this doseage? What time period are we looking at, six months? (add guess here lol) Would you recommend Proviron at all? I took it before and noticed nothing but then it isn't a strong anabolic so thats to be expected really, or what about a TRT dose of Test?

Thanks for your replys and I hope the lab work is of some interest :thumbup1:

SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Joshua said:


> Sorry to hear about this SD. I hope that it gets successfully resolved quickly.
> 
> If you do get an endocrine panel done as part of your bloods, could you post up the results. This may help work out what could be going on.
> 
> ...


Wow thanks for that Josh, No idea how I missed your reply but your input is appreciated.

Thats some scientific stuff there mate, I felt like a geek because I understood it lol! Its amazing what you can learn through steroid usage.

I have put the lab results up, could kick myself for not asking for estrogen levels to be tested, that would have been very useful, especially with my elevated SHBG.

Have put up some questions, not sure if without complete information its possible to give an answer but a 'best guess' is still appreciated :laugh:

Thanks J


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Are you on nolva right now?

If so then this no doubt will cause some SHBG issues.

An AI low dose can lower SHBG, but if you are not elivated with estrogen then I dont know if low dose AI is what you need.

Proviron will lower SHBG and most likely free up some T.

You can give that a shot for now and see how it all pans out.

Or, you can wait and let things come back.

Zinc is a very mild aromatase inhibitor, very mild though.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks Scott,

Not taking anything right now, considered using a SERM but after bloods came back it would appear that there is no need. Proviron or just wait it out appear to be the best options.

SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Gonna try the Proviron route, have decided between myself and a 'friend'  that 150mg od is a good starting point, I have enough to up the dose if required. Will repeat the sperm test end of week four and see if there is an improvement there, also will report if libido etc increase. Fingers crossed :thumbup1:

SD


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

Hope it all goes well for you


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

I've been using AAS since the middle of 2004. Gear use never went above 1 g a week and time 'off' was always the same, if not a little longer than time 'on'. That changed and from march 2008' I've probably had a maximum of 6 months off (probably not clear) since then and my cycles have easily averaged around the 2 g mark and I intend to stay on until Jan. I've used Nolv pretty much the whole time because I suffer a bit with gyno. HCG/Clomid for PCT was used a few times after the cycles in the first couple of years but since 2008 I've used HCG during cycles at 300 ius E3D.

Since refreshing myself on the subject of PCT I've stopped using HCG for now and will do the 'mid cycle protocol' suggested below in about 6 weeks, leaving 6 weeks ish until I do one of the protocols (probably No 4) below. I have a home sperm test kit ready to use after my PCT so I can get some sort of indication of how things are because I want to get my wife pregnant by the end of next year. Hopefully, it should give me enough time to get things sorted if need be.

Here is a copy and past of some info I have been collecting. This is by a Genetic? Most suggestions for recovery look like this so I'm not missing anything out J



> PCT Protocol(s):
> 
> 1.) 1,000 IUs HCG 3x/wk (mon/wed/fri) in combination with 20 mgs Nolvadex ED for the first 3 weeks. After, discontinue HCG and continue with 20 mgs Nolvadex ED for an additional 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


One thing that is interesting is no mention of proviron here but I'm pretty sure a few have used it to help with recovery - something I need to research as I want to be ready and have the best possible chance of recovery so I'm leaving nothing out lol.

Any other info would be much appreciated.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks Massive,

I tried the Proviron at 150mg od for four weeks then increased to 225mg od for about another two.

First two weeks I had no effect at all, some mild hairloss, a bit of a shorter fuse and a slightly increased libido was all the signs I had that the Prov was doing anything at all. I need to emphasise all of these effects were very mild, as in barely noticable.

Second two weeks I was beyond the 'kicking in' period so I was hoping for results. Unfortunately there were none except those that I had experienced in the first two weeks.

Last two weeks I increased to 225mg od in an attempt to stimulate a more noticable effect. There was a further, very mild increase in Libido and aggression but nothing to shout about.

Would like to have retaken sperm and bloods but the hospital I am working in doesn't test sperm??? so I havent got it done yet.

All in all an expensive and largely wasted effort unfortunately. I see people adding in Prov at 25-50mg od for libido in there PCT and I just can't imagine from my experiences that it would be worthwhile. Without sperm sample testing I couldn't say if my fertility was positively affected or not, my girlfriend however is not pregnant.

One thing I would say. If I took my prov dose (75mg) within an hour prior to sex, it did give a noticable short term increase in libido and sensation.

HTH

SD


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for the info SD.

I'm going to be getting my bloods and sperm test done in the next couple of weeks before i start my PCT so i know exactly where i'm at and how effective it has been or not which might be the case lol.

Anyway, i'll PM you my plan at some point over the next week or so. I will be keeping a log etc and posting the full outcome so i'll send you the info on where to find that too (if you're interested).

All the best


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

mrmasive said:


> Thanks for the info SD.
> 
> I'm going to be getting my bloods and sperm test done in the next couple of weeks before i start my PCT so i know exactly where i'm at and how effective it has been or not which might be the case lol.
> 
> ...


Definately interested matey, just don't get on here enough as its banned at work for being a forum and I can't get on the shared PC at home lol. Moving soon so will have my own PC again!! :beer:

Good luck mate

SD


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

I'll send you the info as soon as i'm running it. If you haven't received anything in about 2 weeks just send me a PM. Have a lot on so might forget.

Thanks dude :thumbup1:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

OKay its been just over 6 months since my last androgens test for those that cant be bothered to scroll up :laugh: here is last Septembers results:

*Androgen test:*

*
*

*
*FSH: 3.7 U/L range 1.4-12.4

LH: 8.0 U/L range 1.5-8.6

*Testosterone* 14.2 nmol/L range 10.5-36.0

*SHBG* 61.8 nmol/L range 14.0-48.0 *HIGH*

*Free Androgen Index* 23.0 Range 42-200 *LOW*

and here is results 6 months later:

*Androgen test:*

*
*

*
*FSH: 5.0 U/L range 1-19 *UP*

LH: 6.0 U/L range 1-9 *Down*

*
Testosterone* 12.8 nmol/L range 10.5-36.0 *Down*

*SHBG* 49.0 nmol/L range 15.0-55.0 *Down*

*
Free Androgen Index* 26.0 Range 42-200 *LOW*

*Note: Second lab has used different range references from the first one.

So there has been some change, variation was expected, time of day, supplements, etc etc all factor into the reasons, thats why there is a range I believe.

Whilst individually all of the results are within acceptable parameters, the Free androgen index is still very low. This is because the SHBG is at the high end of the range and my Test is at the low end!

There is however a large decrease in SHBG (thank goodness) but also dissapointingly a decrease in test.

Will be chatting to GP on Monday, will ask for an endo referral although to complicate matters, I have become gluten intolerant, which has probably caused an ameamia I have been diagnosed with at the same time, so its gonna be a long conversation!

*Note: Gluten intolerance leads to malabsorption of vitamins, perhaps this is related? I have developed macrocytic anaemia probably as a result of poor B12 absorption due to the Gluten allergy, perhaps lack of vitamins causes the low test also...

Will keep you posted

THanks

SD


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Excess aromatase activity can elivate SHBG and bind to more free test, so SHBG would be high and free test would be lower.

Change in diet can change some of the aromatase activity.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Ok have waited over a year now since my PCT and things are steadily getting worse not better so have seen my GP yesterday and now am being referred to an Endo. Will share any info I get, I hope he is forthcoming and not some judgmental oldschool doc.

Main change at the moment is that I have stopped ejaculating anything but a drop or two. This has happened in the last month??

SD


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn, that is wild.

For what its worth, I notice more night time erections with the GH releasing peptides.

Oiler face too.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Gonna recap on the last year, much for my own benefit but also to bring the 'journal' into some sort of alignment.

Feb 7th 09 Began last cycle. Had typhoid and hurt my back!

May 15th 09 Began PCT

Sept 22nd 09 Sperm Test (very Low)

Sept 24th 09 Androgen Blood Test (very low)

Feb 2010 GF fell pregnant but lost it at week 10 (put that there as it does indicate some sperm activity).

Mar 25th 10 Androgen Blood Test (still low, slight improvement)

So its now 24th May 2010, almost a year since completing my last PCT and still not recovered. Have an endo appointment booked for 24th June but I am gonna move it to the end of the year and begin a course again. I figured, the damage is already done and what better time to start than when I already have baseline blood work to go on and an endo appointment to assess my PCT success (or not) post course.

Will probably be my last course (depending on endo opinion) so I am gonna hit it hard as I do not have any plans for kids in the very near future. I know an undiagnosed wheat intolerance has held me back in the past, as has work instability, moving house, illness and injury, this time I have none of the above :thumb: so I figure my best last chance to chuck on some mass before I go natty.

Probably not the best thing to do but I intend to do a longer PCT this time and see if I can't undo some of the previous harm.

SD


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Good luck SD, hope it sorts itself out:thumbup1:


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

SD said:


> Gonna recap on the last year, much for my own benefit but also to bring the 'journal' into some sort of alignment.
> 
> Feb 7th 09 Began last cycle. Had typhoid and hurt my back!
> 
> ...


I've not read all of your log but i'm assuming that the tests you had done after PCT etc were your first? Maybe you have always had low levels and it's nothing to do with AAS use! Not that it matters much now.

Why have you only done one PCT? If i were you i would have started it all over again after your tests, but that's just me :lol:

I guess doing another course of AAS isn't going to make fcuk all difference if you haven't got any plans for kids in the near future


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

mrmasive said:


> I've not read all of your log but i'm assuming *that the tests you had done after PCT etc were your first*? Maybe you have always had low levels and it's nothing to do with AAS use! Not that it matters much now.
> 
> *Why have you only done one PCT? If i were you i would have started it all over again after your tests, but that's just me* :lol:
> 
> I guess doing another course of AAS isn't going to make fcuk all difference if you haven't got any plans for kids in the near future


Tests weren't my first ever, I had them in the past, but years ago and I do not have results. I know however that they were well within range.

You are absolutely right about recoveru of course mate but there were two schools of thought on it,

1: Wait it out and see if nature recovers me.

2: Go straight to PCT & repeat

I went with 1 and not 2 because I had a rough PCT and didnt want to go through that sh1t again lol plus I was genuinely interested to see how I would do with pure natural recovery (not great). Plus I am not sure my Dr would have been very helpful if I had begun taking more blackmarket meds and without his help I wouldnt have got the bloodtest without which another PCT was pointless! Was an interesting experiment, next time I will definately go for 2 !!!

SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

tel3563 said:


> Good luck SD, hope it sorts itself out:thumbup1:


Thanks Tel, will keep the board posted on progress so everyone can share in the learning.

SD


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

SD said:


> Tests weren't my first ever, I had them in the past, but years ago and I do not have results. *I know however that they were well within range.*
> 
> You are absolutely right about recoveru of course mate but there were two schools of thought on it,
> 
> ...


Fair enough mate. Fcuk the natural route right off next time then lol and use the meds. As for the blood tests, if your doc doesn't want to do them, email The Doctor Ltd :thumbup1:

Hope all goes well


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Geez louise... you had a rough time mate, hope it all works out for ya... how the hell did you contract typhoid?? that must have sucked big time...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Sounds crazy but you can go either way with this, do another cycle, or try a PCT.

Another cycle wont do any harm, you are still low anyway.

Or you can do an aggressive PCT but something just smells fishy.

Is there any way at all what so ever the typhoid fever jacked your endo system?

Your tests (sorry I cant remember) diagnose you primary or secondary hypogonadism?

Wont be hard to diagnose, you you hit the HCG and show within range, then it is probably secondary.

If FSH and LH are low then some clomid would bump those numbers and then you can work from there.

Pitutary tumor would be my first guess if it is secondary aquired hypogonadism.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Sounds crazy but you can go either way with this, do another cycle, or try a PCT.
> 
> Another cycle wont do any harm, you are still low anyway.
> 
> ...


Shouldn't think the typhoid jacked my immune system Scott, I had been immunised so it didn't hit me that hard. My training partner brought it back from a holiday in Egypt and I probably caught it off the bar we were both using.

My tests showed FSH and LH within range. SHBG was initially out of range but on the second test had improved and just fallen within. My testosterone was initially out of range but is now just in. Free test however is still very low (23) as my test and SHBG are at opposite ends of the ranges. I have not been tested for estrogen/estriadol but I think I should have been.

SD


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

SD said:


> Shouldn't think the typhoid jacked my immune system Scott, I had been immunised so it didn't hit me that hard. *My training partner brought it back from a holiday in Egypt and I probably caught it off the bar we were both using.*
> 
> My tests showed FSH and LH within range. SHBG was initially out of range but on the second test had improved and just fallen within. My testosterone was initially out of range but is now just in. Free test however is still very low (23) as my test and SHBG are at opposite ends of the ranges. I have not been tested for estrogen/estriadol but I think I should have been.
> 
> SD


Ouch... thats a hell of a way to catch it... hope it all sorts out soon mate... I havent read the rest of your journal yet, but do you have kids or are you trying for your first? I personally would advocate another round of pct but then if you are thinking of running another cycle maybe wait till after that and run one of the monster pcts thats on this board? Good luck with it all anywho mate...


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Ran a summer cycle and have just had post PCT tests done. I ran a 12 week cycle, with a 6 week PCT.

Cycle

Test E 750mg /week 1-10

Tren E 400mg /week 1-10

Dbol 30mg od 1-6 & 10-12

Letrozole as required

Test P last two weeks instead of Enan 10-12

HCG 500iu 3 x per week

PCT

Clomid 100/50/50/50

Nolva 40/40/40/20/20/20

Waited 2 months after PCT to do bloods, results back so far are:

Testosterone 3.2 nmol/l Range:6-27

Estriadol <73 nmol/l Range: 73-172

Prolactin 88 mIU/l Range: 55-276

Still waiting on SHBG and Free Test though with my Endogenous Test being so low, its largely irrelevant. Forgot to ask Dr to do FSH/LH could kick myself now!!!

So after 3 1/2 months and a full PCT I have not recovered at all. Was the same story last cycle also. I no longer have any faith in a PCT, I think all that the PCT does (For me) is make me feel better for the six weeks I am using it. Beyond that I just fall down to sub normal levels again so for all intents and purposes I may just as well taper my Test dose instead of enduring a costly and potentially harmful PCT.

Gonna look at using a TRT dose of Test. It may hinder recovery but I dont feel well at 3.2 so I need to do something. Last time it took 12 months to reach the lower end of normal, albeit with a high SHBG.

Hope the above helps others, will post the other test results when I get them as SHBG needs to be done at another hospital?!

SD


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Your levels were low because you didnt use enough HCG at the end of the cycle and probbly because you didnt use an AI during.

I run my HCG right up to the start of PCT and even in the first week or so.

Its hard for the nuts to be fully functional with the elivated androgens floating around.

If you ran another PCT then you probably would have more success now.

Werent your levels low from like a year ago?

I think you were diagnosed with hypogonadism a while back?

1500iu a week of HCG probably should have been enough during the cycle.

Do you know your numbers pre-cycle?


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

SD I am surprised you ran tren when you had previously had problems mate - many seem to be more surpressed with tren and take longer to recover from. You could try Igf-1 low dose for 6 weeks combined with DAA, I have seen bloodwork from a guy I know who ran both and had very high test levels 3 1/12 months post cycle 1 month after stopping meds

IGF-1 can apparently help recovery, insulin can be beneficial as well. I do not have the studies to hand mate but the info is out there


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Careful on the DAA, that stuff disrupted my GI tract big time, had serious issues with elimination where it was just foamy orange water.

I suspect it had some form of acidic environment with me.

Now to be fair, half dose of bicarb of soda allowed mixing to work well.

It will turn it milky then clear and taste like mild selzer water, this changes the PH and allows mixing to be nice.

Someone on another board suggested some danger of DAA but did not tell me why.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Your levels were low because you didnt use enough HCG at the end of the cycle *How much would you have used? I used 1500iu per week?*and probbly because you didnt use an AI during. *I did use an AI throughout, I used Letrazole*
> 
> I run my HCG right up to the start of PCT and even in the first week or so.
> 
> ...


Previous Numbers:

Androgen test:26/09/09

FSH: 3.7 U/L range 1.4-12.4

LH: 8.0 U/L range 1.5-8.6

Testosterone 14.2 nmol/L range 10.5-36.0

SHBG 61.8 nmol/L range 14.0-48.0 HIGH

Free Androgen Index 23.0 Range 42-200 LOW

and here is results 6 months later:

Androgen test:25/03/10

FSH: 5.0 U/L range 1-19 UP

LH: 6.0 U/L range 1-9 Down

Testosterone 12.8 nmol/L range 10.5-36.0 Down

SHBG 49.0 nmol/L range 15.0-55.0 Down

Free Androgen Index 26.0 Range 42-200 LOW

Thanks Scott.



maccer said:


> SD I am surprised you ran tren when you had previously had problems mate - many seem to be more surpressed with tren and take longer to recover from. You could try Igf-1 low dose for 6 weeks combined with DAA, I have seen bloodwork from a guy I know who ran both and had very high test levels 3 1/12 months post cycle 1 month after stopping meds
> 
> IGF-1 can apparently help recovery, insulin can be beneficial as well. I do not have the studies to hand mate but the info is out there


Thanks Maccer, yes the decision to run Tren in hindsight was not a good one your right! Never again I say!! lol. Never used IGF1 or DAA (which I havent heard of), will look more into it, thankyou.

SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Aha DAA = D-Aspartate

Very interesting reading! Do you know what dose he ran Maccer?

SD


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

load with 6 grammes then get on 3 grammes a day - I been on it for two months I think, the effects are noticeable, I am now using TESTFORCE the PA product, it takes time to work, using for a fair few months seems to have the best results. A lot of the stuff out there is rubbish though mate, some people seem not to respond to the DAA from generic bulk suppliers so just make sure to check feeedback on the exact product you are using. Another good thing for libso is nettle root - I get noticeable effect, mucuna pruriens as well! Haha I could go on all day as I hate having libido in the toilet!! How is your libido?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi Maccer thanks again,

So load with 6g per day, for how long do you load mate? Havent found anything on a loading phase yet.

Testforce looks good but I went with cheap and bought BBW 250g tub before I read your message lol! So I hope it works for me. Will try it and post any improvements.

Libido is low ,energy is low, well being is lower but not bad. I feel good considering the low test and strangely, although I could take or leave sex at the moment, when I do have sex, its very good! Unlike previously where I had poor erection and an almost total loss of sensation and ejaculate even!!

Libido bothers me less than the lack of energy, feel tired and demotivated a LOT, not good coming up to xmas, especially with the extra work load at work thanks to the snow & ice, hence the drastic measure of some TRT, that and my lifts are seriously going down the toilet, both in intensity and volume.

Hope I can get out of this cycle one day so I can return to normal.

SD



maccer said:


> load with 6 grammes then get on 3 grammes a day - I been on it for two months I think, the effects are noticeable, I am now using TESTFORCE the PA product, it takes time to work, using for a fair few months seems to have the best results. A lot of the stuff out there is rubbish though mate, some people seem not to respond to the DAA from generic bulk suppliers so just make sure to check feeedback on the exact product you are using. Another good thing for libso is nettle root - I get noticeable effect, mucuna pruriens as well! Haha I could go on all day as I hate having libido in the toilet!! How is your libido?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I am not sold on DAA myself, I took it for a month and it gave me massive gastric distress.

I mixed half amount bicarb of soda and that allows better mixing and far less gastric distress.

Someone suggested DAA might be dangerous yet never said why.

Interesting on your numbers SD

LH was elivated probably due to to low T levels.

SHBG was high from elivated estrogen.

A mild AI probably would have dont wonders for the first test.

Second test is strange, notice how free test was higher second test and SHBG was lower?

That is the reason.

If the second test was taken later in the afternoon then this could be why.

It looks like there is movment good and bad.

Too bad you didnt have your E2 done with that, that might give a bigger picture.


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

SD said:


> Hi Maccer thanks again,
> 
> So load with 6g per day, for how long do you load mate? Havent found anything on a loading phase yet.
> 
> ...


Feel for you mate! Load for say a week, take it around food if it does cause you gastric distress, if you can get quality IGF-1 then do but its expensive. Someone who I know who is very knowledgeable and has looked through many blood works of patients that have taken AAS commented that for some reason after finishing a cycle of AAS when we recover for some unknown reason there is another dip in Test level 4 months post cycle, which is something to bear in mind, some IGF 1 during this time can help. IMO mod grf-1 and GHRP2 elp as well - for me. Now what I am talking about is anecdotal evidence mate, there is a very cool forum which has all this kind of info on it, where I have learnt a lot.

Biggest thing is not to stress, hard I know but stress buggers everything else.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

maccer said:


> IMO mod grf-1 and GHRP2 elp as well - for me. Now what I am talking about is anecdotal evidence mate, there is a very cool forum which has all this kind of info on it, where I have learnt a lot.


I noticed with HGRP-2 that I got more night time wood, and it was very noticible, I just though that was strange.


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

yes seems to affect all differently mate! good stuff


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey Maccer,

Am trying the DAA from BBW right now, 6g per day in 2x3g doses during the loading phase. It tastes quite nice! If you like sour things, added to OJ it actually compliments it very well.

Am looking into IGF-1, the research I have seen is very positive for reversing hypogonadism (which I dont have) but I take this as a positive sign towards its effect in fertility. What dose IGF-1 did you use? and for how long? 4 weeks on 4 off?

Thanks

SD


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi SD

Yes just very low dose 40-50mcg for ideally 4-6 week. I think its best to take it away from your workout times ideally. Have a blast with it, make sure you get god quality though - its expensive. Keep the DAA going for as long as possible as well mate.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

40-50 I found was tame, anything around 80mcg was pretty exciting for vascularity.

3 grams with the DAA will work fine, that is what the study was done on.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

maccer said:


> Hi SD
> 
> Yes just very low dose 40-50mcg for ideally 4-6 week. I think its best to take it away from your workout times ideally. Have a blast with it, make sure you get god quality though - its expensive. Keep the DAA going for as long as possible as well mate.


Thanks for that, will start on 40-50 and experiment with 80 at a later point. Not sure how to tell if the quality is good, It trust my source to get good stuff, though he admits IGF is not his usual product.

Will definately keep DAA going, can already tell the difference but thats perhaps placebo?! 



hackskii said:


> 40-50 I found was tame, anything around 80mcg was pretty exciting for vascularity.
> 
> 3 grams with the DAA will work fine, that is what the study was done on.


Will give the 80mcg a go Hacks thankyou, am loading with 6g per day of DAA but plan to go down to 3g after a week.

Thanks for your input guys, cant rep either of you again just yet but would if I could!!


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

It is not being used for vascularity - 80 mcg is a waste and will cost twice as much as necessary - you need to run it longer rather then shorter high dose, its not about how you look this protocol it trying to help you gonads mate - mind you if the quality is not too good you may need more


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I know it is not being used for vascularity, at 80mcg I noticed alot of things.

At 80mcg I was dieting at the time and weight loss almost stopped, vascularity was freaky.

I saw the magic at 80, no doubt less can be used, but 40mcg I didnt notice much of anything but I was not using it for the nuts.

GHRP-2 I noticed much more night time wood and morning erections, others have noticed this as well, not that it has anything to do with anything, just noticed this and others have too.

Morning wood and night time erections are always a good sign.


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

yes mate love the morning wood  I got a bump from the peps (ghrp2 with mod grf-1) when I initially started!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Sadly I noticed no gains from the GH peptides but the night time action was just crazy.

I am 51 now and get far less wood, this is how I notice the diffrence and it is very noticable, I even had a sex dream more than once and that never happens, well not very often anyway:lol:

There has to be something there, it is something I noticed and GH does not have this effect like the GHRP-2, the GHRP-6 didnt do that, nor the CJC-1295 either.

I was afraid of the GHRP-6 due to the hunger issues as I dont want to gain weight but lose. It didnt have that effect on me, thankfully.


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

Get some nettle root extract - makes most very horny!! That and DAA, a quality product seem to do trick. Many get gastric issues like you with DAA - if that is the case spread dosing out and take with meals. DAA defo seems better the longer you use it IME and of others that have been on it for a long time mate.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Did you know that nettle root (stinging nettle), is used in Europe for prostate issues?

It also is a mild aromatase inhibitor.

Used with Saw Palmetto guys seem to have good results with BPH and other prostate issues.

I dont have problems with libido, even at my age, just waiting for the wife to take care of me becomes pointless.

Had not had sex in 6 months but then get static for porn on my computer.

Its bad enough that I dont have sex, but worse when she gives me static for porn, like I am doing something wrong.

Hell, that beats the next alternative = Cheating on her:lol:

She hates it when I was on cycle, Chasing her around and her continuing saying No, No, No.....


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

Being brutally honest mate I would not put up with and would go elsewhere!! Its a need, if she does not want to put out she should expect it IMO.



hackskii said:


> Did you know that nettle root (stinging nettle), is used in Europe for prostate issues?
> 
> It also is a mild aromatase inhibitor.
> 
> ...


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Got the IGF sorted mate, will be starting it next week hopefully. Thanks for the input will keep you updated.

SD


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

Good luck


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Testosterone 3.2 nmol/l Range:6-27

Estriadol <73 nmol/l Range: 73-172

Prolactin 88 mIU/l Range: 55-276

Got my SHBG back, it was 25nmol/l range was 11-55 so that was ok for once!!! So just my test is low, bet my LH, FSH are knackered too, hence the low test, why oh why didnt I check that the Dr had put them on the request form!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So low LH,FSH would mean my pituitary isnt kicking out, if LH,FSH are high then it means pituatory is fine but my Leydig cells arent responding. Wish I knew!!!

SD


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

WEll, for secondary aquired hypogonadism there are two tests

Dynamic Tests

*GnRH Stimulation Test*.-In the GnRH stimulation

test (11,12), intravenous injection of 100 μg of GnRH

causes serum LH levels to increase threefold to sixfold

during a period of 30 to 45 minutes and FSH levels to

increase between 20 and 50%. Various degrees of primary

testicular failure cause higher than expected peak values

for LH and FSH. Men with hypothalamic or pituitary disease

may have a reduced or normal response that is often

inadequate for distinguishing between a pituitary and a

hypothalamic disorder. If the pituitary gland is primed

with repeated doses of GnRH, this stimulation test may

provide a more sensitive and reliable result.

*Clomiphene Stimulation Test*.-In the clomiphene

stimulation test, 100 mg of clomiphene citrate is given for

5 to 7 days as an evocative test of the hypothalamic-pituitary

axis. Clomiphene acts by interrupting the negative

feedback loop and thereby stimulating release of

gonadotropin from the pituitary. A doubling of LH and a

20 to 50% increase in FSH are normal results indicative of

an intact hypothalamic-pituitary response (13).


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Thought I would post an update on things.

Story so far summary:

Feb 7th 09 Began last cycle. Had typhoid and hurt my back!

May 15th 09 Began PCT

Sept 22nd 09 Sperm Test (very Low)

Sept 24th 09 Androgen Blood Test (very low)

Feb 2010 GF fell pregnant but lost it at week 10 (put that there as it does indicate some sperm activity).

Mar 25th 10 Androgen Blood Test (still low, slight improvement)

June 2010 Ran Cycle Test/Tren, Tore Rotator Cuff!

Dec 2010 Blood Test (very low test)

Mar 2011 Blood Tests & Endo Appointment (awaiting results)

2011 future Baby factory back online please!

Am currently under the care of an Endo from my local hospital, have to say the appointment was painless, there was no indication at all that I was being told off, or condescended to. I was treated with dignity and respect at all times. Was a little odd being the youngest person in that waiting room however!! I think the majority of patients were elderly Hyper/Hypo thyroid sufferers.

Well the Dr asked a few questions on current symptoms and past AAS usage, how much and when but not too much detail here so it didnt feel like an interrogation. He didnt ask about PCT but I volunteered that information and he understood the term PCT without me having to explain it, which was reasurring.

He did do a quick physical exam which involved checking my balls for size against an orchidometer and for lumps, also he checked my abdomen and liver. These checks took 5 minutes.

After this he gave me a plan of action, first I was to have a series of bloods taken as follows: FBC, TFT, LFT, Creatanine, Fasting Cholesterol, Fasting Glucose, Test, SHBG, LH, FSH, Prolactin and seperately a sperm test.

He will recieve the results from these and give me feedback prior to my follow up appointment in August, for which one week before I have more blood tests to do.

The Dr was quite reassuring in that he said the low test I had experienced post cycle, was temporary and wholly recoverable. My balls were a good size 15mm and 20mm (anything above 12mm is fine for procreation). The only concern he has is that my ability to produce quality sperm may be permanently damaged, something for potential steroid users to consider. If my test is still low after this set of bloods, then he has said that he will recommend a course of treatment to my GP.

So far only my FBC and Creatanine tests are back and are A ok with the exception of MCH which is just out of range. This is always out of range post cycle for some time and I do not understand why? Usually it is accompanied by MCHC also? I am sure there is a link to AAS usage here.

MCH: Mean corpuscular haemoglobin (MCH) is a calculation of the amount of oxygen-carrying haemoglobin inside your RBCs. Since macrocytic RBCs are larger than either normal or microcytic RBCs, they would also tend to have higher MCH values.

MCHC: Mean corpuscular haemoglobin concentration (MCHC) is a calculation of the concentration of haemoglobin inside the RBCs. Decreased MCHC values (hypochromia) are seen in conditions where the haemoglobin is abnormally diluted inside the red cells, such as in iron deficiency anaemia, long standing inflammation or thalassaemia. Increased MCHC values (hyperchromia) are seen in conditions where the haemoglobin is abnormally concentrated inside the red cells, such as in hereditary or autoimmune spherocytosis.

Both MCH and MCHC are high post cycle and gradually come down over the course of a year? anyone else have this?

My plan for the year is to be fit to make babies, am getting married this year and at 38 I will need to get cracking with the baby making. In the meantime I will be taking NO AAS! although I may dabble in some IGF-1 :tongue:

Things I am doing to help myself:

Eating clean, getting regular exercise, taking ZMA & DAA, trying not to stress!  avoiding AAS :innocent:

Am expecting the remainder of the tests to be done by the end of the week and will put some updates in here when they are in.

SD


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, low test levels, go on cycle, and tear a rotator?.........ouch, perhaps a bit too aggressive with the weights mate?

Personally I would see if I could get some HMG, that has FSH in it and this will help the little pollywogs.


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

Be interested to se what your protocol will be SD, please keep us informed


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Ok well had most of my other results back and so far good news! :thumb:

*LFT (Liver Function Test)*

All normal values and well within range except ALT which was 58 (range is 5-55). This had come out slightly high in all of my LFT tests?

*Lipid Profile*

Cholesterol 5.5 mmol/l (I understand this is average) Cholesterol/HDL Ratio 3.8 ( I understand anything lower than 5 is desirable.

*Haemoglobin A1C*

This was a test for Diabetes, my result was 5.2%, anything below 5.5% is good

*TFT (thyroid Function Test)*

Thyroid Stimulating hormone 1.86 MIU/l range 0.3-5.6

Free T4 10.8 pmol/l Range 7.8 - 14.4

*Testosterone*

Testosterone 12.4 nmol/l range 6-27!! :thumb:

*LH,FSH*

FSH 3 IU/l range 1-19 :thumb:

LH 5 IU/l range 1-9 :thumb:

*SHBG*

(awaiting results) :whistling:

*Prolactin*

102 mIU/l range 55-276 :laugh:

*INV*

Fasting Triglycerides 0.90 mmol/l 0.3-1.8

Fasting LDL Cholesterol 3.65 mmol/l No range given

So so far only my MCH and ALT values are high, these are consistently high on most of my blood tests, food allergy related?? I have struggled with both Gluten and Lactose intolerance this year.

My Test, LH, FSH figures are a total suprise to me, though I need SHBG result to be sure they are ok, however in January despite my Test only being 3.2!!! my SHBG was fine, so I can't see SHBG being high now. So Since January my test has risen from 3.2 to 12.4!! Natural recovery? or was it the IGF-1 or DAA? or even the one off shot of 4500iu HCG I did in February? All I know is that since that shot I have felt much better, though my libido and energy are still low, guess I cant blame my hormones any more lol!

On the basis of these results, I can say that since being reffered for my endo appt, I appear to have recovered naturally. My last cycle was June 2010 it was 3 months with a 6 week PCT ending mid October 2010 and my test was still very low in Jan 2011! so over the past two months I have done most of my recovering. I am strongly suspicious the one off shot of HCG is partially to be credited though as that was the turning point in my health I felt. (was only one shot as that was all I had left). In future as Hackski said earlier in the thread, I will use more HCG toward the end of the cycle or beyond, but that wont be until after I have had all the kids I plan to.

The happy end to this story would be a succesful sperm test, but just because my bloodwork is ok does not mean my sperm will be, watch this space.

Thanks for reading

SD


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

That's really good news mate, i am genuinley pleased for you 

Interesting point about quality of sperm being permanently damaged by AAS use. I started my actual 10 week baby making PCT in Jan and my sperm count was only 4.2 million. I've just had the results back from the sperm test after my PCT and it was 67 million, the motility was not quite as good as it should be for that count but (according to my GP) no cause for concern. I don't have any idea what they were like before i started using AAS though.

I've stopped all the other meds and am going to continue using high dose Proviron


----------

